# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Կուսակրոնություն

## Cassiopeia

Ինչ անչափ հետաքրքիր է, թե ի՞նչ դեր ունի կուսակրոնությունը հայ եկեղեցու համար: Արդյոք հիմա եկեղեցու սպասավորների բարձր աստիճան ունենալու համար դա կարևոր նախապայման է… :Think:

----------


## Monk

Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու նվիրապետական 9 աստիճաններից առաջին 6-ի` 4 դպրական, կիսարկավագական և սարկավագական, կուսակրոնության խնդիր դրված չէ: Կուսակրոնության հարցը ծագում է 7-րդ` քահանայական աստիճան ստանալու ժամանակ: Այս աստիճանը ստանալու համար սարկավագն ունի 2 ճանապարհ. 1. ամուսնանալ, ունենալ զավակ, որից հետո, համապատասխան քնությունն անցնելով, ձեռնադրվել քահանա: Ամուսնացյալ քահանան այլևս ուրիշ աստիճաններ չի ստանում, այլ պարզապես տարիների ընթացքում իր ծառայության դիմաց ստանում է որոշակի պարգևաշնորհներ` լանջախաչ կրելու իրավունք, ծաղկյա փիլոն և ավագ քահանայության կարգ: 2-րդ ճանապարհը կուսակրոնությունն է. այսինքն չամուսնացած սարկավագը ուխտ է անում կուսակրոն հոգևորական լինելու ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում: Դարձյալ համապատասխան քննությունից հետո սարկավագը ձեռնադրվում է կուսակրոն քահանա` աբեղա, որից հետո սկսում է կրել կուսակրոն հոգևորականին հատկորոշող վեղար:  Հաջորդ աստիճանը` եպիսկոպոսություն ստանալու համար աբեղան անհրաժեշտաբար պետք է պաշտպանի գիտական թեզ` ստանալով վարդապետական տվչություն: Վարդապետը, կարելի է ասել, համապատասխանում է գիտության թեկնածուի աստիճանին: Որոշ վարդապետներ պաշտպանում են նաև ծայրագույն վարդապետական թեզ (դոկտորական): 8-րդ աստիճանը եպիսկոպոսությունն է: Տարիների վաստակի դիմաց եպիսկոպոսին տրվում է, այսպես ասած, ավագության պատիվ, որով նա դառնում է արքեպիսկոպոս: Իսկ 9-րդ աստիճանն արդեն կաթողիկոսությունն է:
Սա համառոտ կերպով ընդհանուր պատկերը: Եթե մասնավոր հարցեր կլինեն, խնդրեմ:

Ավելացվել է 38 վայրկյան անց
Հ.Գ. Հոբելյանական 100-րդ գրառումս շնորհավոր: :Hands Up:

----------


## Benadad

Եթե կուսակրոնություն չստանան,ապա չի շարունակվի առաքելական ձեռնադրությունը, բայց Մոնկ մի հարց, Եպիսկոպոսական թղթերից մեկում,որ ասվում է ,որ եպիսկոպոսը պետք է լինի ընտանիքի հայր դաստիարակաի իրզավակներին, որ հետո նոր կարողանա հեվվել իր հոտի վրա

----------


## ars83

> Եթե կուսակրոնություն չստանան,ապա չի շարունակվի առաքելական ձեռնադրությունը, բայց Մոնկ մի հարց, Եպիսկոպոսական թղթերից մեկում,որ ասվում է ,որ եպիսկոպոսը պետք է լինի ընտանիքի հայր դաստիարակաի իրզավակներին, որ հետո նոր կարողանա հեվվել իր հոտի վրա


Մյուս կողմից, հենց այդ թուղթը գրող առաքյալը, ինչպե նաև ս. Հովհաննես առաքյալը, ինչքանով ինձ հայտնի է, ամուսնացած չէին:

----------


## Benadad

Հ ա էլի ամուսնացած չէին, բայց երբ նրանք Հոգով լեցուն գրում էին այդ թղթերը, նրանք հաստատ չէին մտածում, որ ինչ որ նրանք  են ասում, իրենց վրա գործածեն, այսինքն ամուսնան… Համենայն դեպս, կուսակրոություն պետք  է , բայց ոչ այն չափրի, որ մի հատ էլ Պապ թագավոր գա ու………

----------


## Mephistopheles

կարծում եմ որ կուսակրոնությունը ժամանակավրեպ է և ավելի շատ վնաս է տալիս քան օգուտ… այսօր նույնիսկ կասեի միանշանակ վնաս է…

----------

Freeman (01.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (26.06.2010), Rammstein (26.06.2010), Skeptic (26.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

Ժողովուրդ ջան, թույլ տվեք /կամ թույլ մի տվեք, մեկ ա` օֆֆթոփ չի  :Tongue: / մի հատված մեջբերեմ Նար-Դոսի «Սպանված աղավնին» վիպակից.
«...Գարեգին Սիսակյանը քիչ թե շատ ունևոր ծնողների զավակ էր: Թեմականի դասընթացն ավարտելուց հետո պատրաստվում էր գիմնազիական քննություն տալու, որ համալսարան մտնի, բայց որովհետև արդեն 21 տարեկան էր և չէր ուզում հասարակ զինվոր գնալ, մտավ յունկերական դպրոցը, որ վերջը սպա դառնա: (Այն ժամանակ մեռած էին նրա ծնողները, և նա զրկվել էր, իբրև իր ծնողների միակ զավակը, զինվորագրությունից ազատվելու արտոնությունից): Բայց շուտով տեսավ, որ զինվորական դիսցիպլինան և չարքաշ կյանքը չեն համապատասխանում իր խառնվածքին, թողեց սպա դառնալու մտադրությունը և հակառակ ծայրն ընկավ — ուզեց կուսակրոն դառնալ: Այդ բանի համար գնաց Էջմիածին, բայց երեք ամիս հետո վերադարձավ կատարելապես հիասթափված կուսակրոնների անբարոյական կյանքից: (Էջմիածնում նա իջել էր իր հոր հին ծանոթ մի եպիսկոպոսի մոտ, որի սենյակից մի գիշեր դուրս էր փախել ներքնաշորով)...»:

----------

einnA (30.06.2010), kyahi (26.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (26.06.2010)

----------


## Նարե

Դեմ եմ միանշանակ, ինչպես դեմ եմ ցանկացած տեսակի արհետական ու սուտ երևույթներին: Այո՛, ժամանակին եղել է անհրաժեշտություն և ընդունվել է եկեղեցականների կուսակրոնությունը, բայց այժմ կարիք չկա ու հիմնականում պահող էլ չկա, ապա ինչու պահել:
 Եթե չեմ սխալվում (մեծ հավանականությամբ սխալվում եմ) կուսակրոնություն ընդունվել է Ներսես Կաթողիկոսի օրոք և նպատակ է ունեցել պահպանել եկեղեցու ունեցվածքը ժառանգական բաժանումից ու մասնատումից, այսօր այս խնդիրը չկա, այդ օրենքը ժամանակի պահանջ է եղել և ոչ ավել և ժամանակի ընթացքում էլ սպառել է իրեն:

----------

Freeman (01.07.2010), Mephistopheles (26.06.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ես կուսակրոնությունը համարում եմ իսկական հիմարություն,եթե ուզում եք իմանալ ամենախուժան մարդիկ նրանք են,ասում են չէ մարմանդ գետից վախեցի :Smile: ,ուրեմն իսկապես վախեցի,կուսակրոնությունը դա հեթանոսական է ու հորինված է զոմբի գերիների համար,ինչպես ասում են մեծերը կրոնը դա Օփիյում է մասսաների համար,կրոնը միշտ էլ գործիք է եղել պետության ձեռքում գյուղացիներին հանգիստ պահելու ու իրենց շահերը առաջ տանելու համար,եթե ասում են որ կրոնը դա հոգեւոր է,ապա ինչու է եկեղեցիում մոմերը փողով վաճառվում,կամ մի հատ կաթողիկոսի հագած շորերին նայեք :Angry2:

----------

Mephistopheles (26.06.2010), Skeptic (26.06.2010), VisTolog (26.06.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Կուսակրոնությունը լրիվ անիմաստություն է, կրոնական կառույցների մոգոնած կարգ: Ես չեմ ուզում՝ մեր կաթողիկոսը լինի կուսակրոն, բայց հետն էլ ինչ ասես պատմեն իր մասին: Թող ունենա ընտանիք, ո՞րն է խնդիրը, դեռ մի բան էլ երեխաներ կծնվեն, մեր ազգը կբազմանա: Որ պատճառաբանում են, թե կենցաղային հոգսերը չեն թողնի, որ նա ամբողջովին նվիրվի Աստծու ծառայությանը, ոնց-որ ծաղրեն: Իր Աստվածը նախ և առաջ մեր ազգն ա, մեր պետությունը, իսկ մեր շահերից հաստատ չի բխում, որ չգիտեմ քանի հարյուր մարդիկ չամուսնանան, զավակներ չունենան:

----------

Benadad (27.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (27.06.2010), Mephistopheles (27.06.2010), Skeptic (27.06.2010), Նարե (27.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կուսակրոնությունը լրիվ անիմաստություն է, կրոնական կառույցների մոգոնած կարգ: Ես չեմ ուզում՝ մեր կաթողիկոսը լինի կուսակրոն, բայց հետն էլ ինչ ասես պատմեն իր մասին: Թող ունենա ընտանիք, ո՞րն է խնդիրը, դեռ մի բան էլ երեխաներ կծնվեն, մեր ազգը կբազմանա: Որ պատճառաբանում են, թե կենցաղային հոգսերը չեն թողնի, որ *նա ամբողջովին նվիրվի Աստծու ծառայությանը*, ոնց-որ ծաղրեն: Իր Աստվածը նախ և առաջ մեր ազգն ա, մեր պետությունը, իսկ մեր շահերից հաստատ չի բխում, որ չգիտեմ քանի հարյուր մարդիկ չամուսնանան, զավակներ չունենան:


Տեղով մեկ աբսուրդ ա… աստծո ինչին ա պետք ղըզղընած հոգևորականի ծառայությունը… կամ աստծո ինչին ա պետք մարդու ծառայությունն ընդհանրապես… կարող ա՞ բաներ կան որ աստված չի կարում անի ու մի հատ horny տերտեր իրա համար պտի փող հավաքի, կամ ես շատ գիտեմ ինչ անի… եթե էդքան շատ են մտածում կենտրոնանալու մասին ու աշխարհիկ վայելքներից չօգտվելու ու չշեղվելու մասին որ լավ նվիրվեն աստծուն, թող կռտվեն… այ թող դա "նվիրեն/զոհաբերեն" աստծուն, էն ժամանակ կասեմ մալադեց…

----------

Magic-Mushroom (27.06.2010), Skeptic (27.06.2010)

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեմայից դուրս գրառումները համապատասխան տուգանային միավորներ են ստացել և ջնջվել: Հիշեցնում եմ, որ սա «Ո՞վ է Հիսուս Քրիստոսը-2» թեման չէ, ոչ էլ քննարկվում է Պապ թագավորի քաղաքականությունը, եկեղեցի-պետություն հարաբերությունները: Տուգանային միավորներ ստացած անդամներից մի քանիսը, որ մեծ հակվածություն են ցուցաբերում թեմաները շեղելու, հաջորդ ամենափոքր խախտման դեպքում իսկ կարգելափակվեն:*

----------


## Monk

> Ես կուսակրոնությունը համարում եմ իսկական հիմարություն,եթե ուզում եք իմանալ ամենախուժան մարդիկ նրանք են,ասում են չէ մարմանդ գետից վախեցի,ուրեմն իսկապես վախեցի,կուսակրոնությունը դա հեթանոսական է ու հորինված է զոմբի գերիների համար,ինչպես ասում են մեծերը կրոնը դա Օփիյում է մասսաների համար,կրոնը միշտ էլ գործիք է եղել պետության ձեռքում գյուղացիներին հանգիստ պահելու ու իրենց շահերը առաջ տանելու համար,եթե ասում են որ կրոնը դա հոգեւոր է,ապա ինչու է եկեղեցիում մոմերը փողով վաճառվում,կամ մի հատ կաթողիկոսի հագած շորերին նայեք


Հարգելի Magic-Mushroom, Դուք կարող եք համարել կուսակրոնությունը հիմարություն, դա Ձեր սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն ու այն արտահայտելու իրավունքն է, ինչպես որ ցանկացած մարդու իրավունքն է նման կարծիքը հիմարություն համարելը: Բայց «ամենախուժան մարդիկ» որակելն արդեն վիրավորանք է կոնկրետ մարդկանց ուղղված: Ձեր կարծիքով Մաշտոցը, Նարեկացին կամ Տաթևացին ամենախուժան մարդի՞կ էին: Ինքս անձամբ ճանաչում եմ շատ իսկական կուսակրոն հոգևորականների, որոնց արժանիքների գոնե մի մասը երանի ունենաինք բոլորս: Կարող եմ կոնկրետ օրինակ բերել. եկեք Արցախ և ծանոթացեք Պարգև Սրբազանի հետ, որից հետո ինձ կասեք, թե այդ մարդու արժանիքների ու մեր Եկեղեցուն և ժողովրդին բերած հսկայական ծառայությունների քանի՞ տոկոսն ունեք: Կամ գնացեք Տաթևի վանք. այնտեղի վանահայրն իմ կուրսեցին է՝ Հայր Միքայելը, որից հետո կխնդրեմ ասեք, թե այդ անսահման բարի, համեստ, նվիրված և ուսյալ հոգևորականն ինչո՛վ է արժանացել նման վիրավորանքի:

----------

ars83 (28.06.2010), einnA (30.06.2010)

----------


## Նարե

> Հարգելի Magic-Mushroom, Դուք կարող եք համարել կուսակրոնությունը հիմարություն, դա Ձեր սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն ու այն արտահայտելու իրավունքն է, ինչպես որ ցանկացած մարդու իրավունքն է նման կարծիքը հիմարություն համարելը: Բայց «ամենախուժան մարդիկ» որակելն արդեն վիրավորանք է կոնկրետ մարդկանց ուղղված: Ձեր կարծիքով Մաշտոցը, Նարեկացին կամ Տաթևացին ամենախուժան մարդի՞կ էին: Ինքս անձամբ ճանաչում եմ շատ իսկական կուսակրոն հոգևորականների, որոնց արժանիքների գոնե մի մասը երանի ունենաինք բոլորս: Կարող եմ կոնկրետ օրինակ բերել. եկեք Արցախ և ծանոթացեք Պարգև Սրբազանի հետ, որից հետո ինձ կասեք, թե այդ մարդու արժանիքների ու մեր Եկեղեցուն և ժողովրդին բերած հսկայական ծառայությունների քանի՞ տոկոսն ունեք: Կամ գնացեք Տաթևի վանք. այնտեղի վանահայրն իմ կուրսեցին է՝ Հայր Միքայելը, որից հետո կխնդրեմ ասեք, թե այդ անսահման բարի, համեստ, նվիրված և ուսյալ հոգևորականն ինչո՛վ է արժանացել նման վիրավորանքի:


Հարգելի՛ Մոնկ, այդ մարդկանց անուններին կարող եմ ես էլ ավելացնել իհարկե, ու մենք չենք խոսում բացարձակապես բոլորի մասին, բայց նույն ձևով կարող եմ հակադարձը նշել՝ օրինակ Անուշավան արք. Ժամկոչյանը, կամ Նավասարդ Կճոյանը ու եթե մեկը փորձի ինձ համոզել նրանց առաքինության ու Աստվածավախ լինելու մեջ, ապա խիստ հիասթափություն կապրեմ, իսկ նրանք մեր եկեղեցու ամենաբարձր աստիճաններն են զբաղեցնում:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (28.06.2010)

----------


## Monk

> Հարգելի՛ Մոնկ, այդ մարդկանց անուններին կարող եմ ես էլ ավելացնել իհարկե, ու մենք չենք խոսում բացարձակապես բոլորի մասին, բայց նույն ձևով կարող եմ հակադարձը նշել՝ օրինակ Անուշավան արք. Ժամկոչյանը, կամ Նավասարդ Կճոյանը ու եթե մեկը փորձի ինձ համոզել նրանց առաքինության ու Աստվածավախ լինելու մեջ, ապա խիստ հիասթափություն կապրեմ, իսկ նրանք մեր եկեղեցու ամենաբարձր աստիճաններն են զբաղեցնում:


Ձեր նշած օրինակները ես ոչ կարող եմ հաստատել, ոչ էլ ժխտել. առիթ չեմ ունեցել մոտիկից ճանաչելու: Բայց նույնիսկ եթե համարենք, որ դա այդպես է, ապա խնդրի էությունը չի փոխվում: Մենք խոսում ենք  կուսակրոնություն երևույթի մասին և այդ երևույթի պահանջներին լիարժեքորեն համապատասխանող անձանց մասին: Եթե որևէ մեկը, որ կուսակրոնություն է ընդունել, սակայն չի համապատասխանում իր ընդունած կոչման պահանջներին, դա տվյալ մարդու թերացումն է, ոչ թե կոչման: Բազմաթիվ կաշառակեր, մասնագիտական գիտելիքներից և բարոյական արժանիքներից զուրկ բժիշկներ կան, բայց արդյո՞ք դա հիմք է, որ բժշկությունը համարվի բացասական երևույթ, իսկ իսկական բժշկի չափանիշներին համապատասխան անձինք սևացվեն: Թացը չորի հետ չպիտի խառնել:

----------

Ariadna (29.06.2010), ars83 (28.06.2010)

----------


## ars83

Ինձ մի բան հետաքրքրեց. արդյո՞ք *երևույթը* գնահատելու չափանիշը այն կիրառող անձինք են:
Օրինակ՝ եթե մի օր, ասենք, մեծամասնությունը (ազգի կամ ավելի սահմանափակ՝ Եկեղեցու) սկսի մարդ սպանել, դրանով մարդ սպանելու երևույթը կդառնա նորմա՞լ:

Թեման վերաբերում է կուսակրոնությանը որպես երևույթի, սկզբունքի: Խոսքը նրա մասին չէ, թե ով ինչպես է այն իրականացնում: Պարզ է, որ այնպիսիք էլ կլինեն, որոնք կխախտեն, այնպիսիք էլ՝ որոնք կպահպանեն: Հիմա դրանից ի՞նչ: Մեր դիրքորոշումը պետք է հիմնվի նման փաստերի վրա՞:

----------

Ariadna (29.06.2010), Benadad (30.06.2010), Monk (28.06.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Բարեւ հարգելի Մոնկ,ես քեզ վերաբերվում եմ շատ մեծ հարգանքով,ես նկատի չուն էի իմ գրառման մեջ Հայոց եկեղեցուն,ես կարծում եմ եթե չլիներ Հայոց եկեղեցին մենք շուտվանից կկորցնեինք մեր պետականությունը,Հայոց եկեղեցին ամենակարգապահ ու հիաքանչ բանն է հայ ժողովուրդի համար,Հայ եկեղեցում շատ քիչ է խուժան մարդկանց թիվը :Smile: ,իմ գրածը վերաբերվում էր մի շարք դատական հայցերի,ես Նիդեռլանդներից եմ ու շատ պեդոֆիլիայի դեպքեր գիտեմ կուսակրոնների կատարմամաբ,համարյա բոլոր Եվրոպական երկրները հեղեղել են դատական հայցերով եկեղեցուն,Հռոմի պապը ամոթից կարմրել է,եթե սխալ բան ասեցի հազար անգամ կներես ինձ,իսկ Պապ թագավորի գրառումը հենց թեմայի մեջ էր,իզուր ես ջնջել,քանի որ Պապ թագավորը ուզում էր կուսակրոնությունը վերացներ Հայաստանում եւ ես միայն դա նկատի ունեի :Sad: ,իսկ կուսակրոնությունը համարում եմ հիմարություն որովհետեւ մեր ազգի ծնելիության մակարդակը առանց հետ էլ ցածր է,իսկ թշնամին չի հապաղում :Bad:

----------

Նարե (29.06.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

Էէէէէէ՜ Մեջիք ջան, մի քանի հարյուր կուսակրոններով ազգ չես փրկի, դու ասա նենց անեն, որ կյանքը լավանա, օժանդակեն երեխա ունեցողներին, օգնեն նրանց նորմալ պահելու հարցում, էն վախտ ազգդ նենց կշատանա, որ էլ դեմն առնել չի լինի......

----------


## Նարե

> Ձեր նշած օրինակները ես ոչ կարող եմ հաստատել, ոչ էլ ժխտել. առիթ չեմ ունեցել մոտիկից ճանաչելու: Բայց նույնիսկ եթե համարենք, որ դա այդպես է, ապա խնդրի էությունը չի փոխվում: Մենք խոսում ենք  կուսակրոնություն երևույթի մասին և այդ երևույթի պահանջներին լիարժեքորեն համապատասխանող անձանց մասին: Եթե որևէ մեկը, որ կուսակրոնություն է ընդունել, սակայն չի համապատասխանում իր ընդունած կոչման պահանջներին, դա տվյալ մարդու թերացումն է, ոչ թե կոչման: Բազմաթիվ կաշառակեր, մասնագիտական գիտելիքներից և բարոյական արժանիքներից զուրկ բժիշկներ կան, բայց արդյո՞ք դա հիմք է, որ բժշկությունը համարվի բացասական երևույթ, իսկ իսկական բժշկի չափանիշներին համապատասխան անձինք սևացվեն: Թացը չորի հետ չպիտի խառնել:


Երևույթի մասին, կուսակրոնության ինստիտուտի պահպանման մասին կարծիքս արդեն գրել եմ վերևում ու, այո՛, կարծում եմ, որ մեր օրերում այն սպառել է իրեն ու ժամանակավրեպ է, բայց դա զուտ իմ տեսակետն ու դատողությունն է և չեմ պարտադրում որևէ մեկին:
 Իսկ այն, որ երևույթը չպետք է դատենք այն պահող-չպահող անձանցով, կոնկրետ այս դեպքում այնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ: Զուտ բերում եմ իմ օրինակը, հենց մի քանի հոգևորականների անբարոյական վարքագիծը տեսնելով, ես շատ մեծ հիասթափություն ապրեցի հոգևորականությունից, ես (ու այդ ես-ը կարող է լինել ցանկացած այլ սովորական հավատացյալ) երբ տեսնում է այդ վատը, հետո ցավոք լավը շատ քիչ է երևում աչքից, ես չեմ կարող հարգել հոգրորականության կուսակրոնության ինստիտուտը, եթե տեսնում եմ, որ եկեղեցու "նվիրյալ" հոգևորականները չեն պահում դրանք: Մենք այսօր ունենք խնդիր, դա հավատացյալին պահելն է եկեղեցում (ու կույր է այն եկեղեցականը, որը չի տեսնում օրեցոր ազանդավորական կազմակերպությունները համալրող մարդկանց քանակը) ու այդպիսի օրինակով ոչ միայն հարգանք ձեռք կբերեն, այլ հակառակը՝ միայն կվանեն եկեղեցուց: բայց արդեն շեղվում եմ թեմայից , այդ իսկ պատճառով էլ չեմ շարունակում միտքս:

----------

Ambrosine (28.06.2010), Ariadna (29.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (28.06.2010)

----------


## Monk

> Բարեւ հարգելի Մոնկ,ես քեզ վերաբերվում եմ շատ մեծ հարգանքով,ես նկատի չուն էի իմ գրառման մեջ Հայոց եկեղեցուն,ես կարծում եմ եթե չլիներ Հայոց եկեղեցին մենք շուտվանից կկորցնեինք մեր պետականությունը,Հայոց եկեղեցին ամենակարգապահ ու հիաքանչ բանն է հայ ժողովուրդի համար,Հայ եկեղեցում շատ քիչ է խուժան մարդկանց թիվը,իմ գրածը վերաբերվում էր մի շարք դատական հայցերի,ես Նիդեռլանդներից եմ ու շատ պեդոֆիլիայի դեպքեր գիտեմ կուսակրոնների կատարմամաբ,համարյա բոլոր Եվրոպական երկրները հեղեղել են դատական հայցերով եկեղեցուն,Հռոմի պապը ամոթից կարմրել է,եթե սխալ բան ասեցի հազար անգամ կներես ինձ,իսկ Պապ թագավորի գրառումը հենց թեմայի մեջ էր,իզուր ես ջնջել,քանի որ Պապ թագավորը ուզում էր կուսակրոնությունը վերացներ Հայաստանում եւ ես միայն դա նկատի ունեի,իսկ կուսակրոնությունը համարում եմ հիմարություն որովհետեւ մեր ազգի ծնելիության մակարդակը առանց հետ էլ ցածր է,իսկ թշնամին չի հապաղում


Հարգելի Magic-Mushroom, իմ ասածն էլ այն է, որ Ձեր ասած մարդկանց ստոր վարքագիծը չտարածվի այն երևույթի վրա, որի անունը, ցավոք սրտի, իրենց վրա են վերցրել իրենք: Ձեր նշածները տականքներ են, որ ուղղակի կեղտոտում են այն ոլորտը, որտեղ հայտնվել են զանազան դրդապատճառներով: Լինեն նրանք Հայ Եկեղեցում, թե Կաթոլիկ, լինեն պեդոֆիլ (որոնց ես մարդ չեմ համարում ընդհանրապես), թե այլ ախտի կրողներ, իմ մտքով բնականաբար չի էլ անցնում որևէ ձևով պաշտպանել նման կարգի սուբյեկտների, ես ինքս եմ զզվում նրանցից: Բայց եթե որևէ ոլորտում ի հայտ են գալիս թյուրիմացություններ, դա չի նշանակում, որ կարելի է պիտակավորել տվյալ ոլորտը և նրա իսկական անդամներին: Կոշկակար պեդոֆիլ է կարող է լինել, պիտի ասենք, որ կոշկակարները ամենախուժան մարդի՞կ են: Կոպիտ օրինակ եմ բերում իհարկե: Բայց կարծում եմ հստակ է ասածս: 
Իսկ Պապ թագավորի հետ կապված հատվածը նախ թեմայի մեջ չէր այնքանով, որ կոնկրետացված չէր, թե ինչի՛ մասի է խոսքը: Եվ այնուհետև հենց այդ հատվածի արձագանքները լավագույնս փաստեցին դրա չարդարացված լինելը, քանի որ թեմայից բացարձակապես դուրս էին:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է կուսակրոնությանը և ծնելիությանը, ապա երևույթն այնքան հսկայական խիստ պահանջներ ունի, որ հազվագյուտ ընտրյալներ կարող են միայն իրապես իևենց վրա վերցնել այդ լուծը: Իսկ այդ հազվագյուտ ընտրյալների՝ Եկեղեցուն և Հայրենիքին բերած նպաստն անհամեմատ ավելի մեծ է, քան եթե պարզապես գլխաքանակ ավելացնեն: Պատմությունը դրա լավագույն առհավատչյան է:

----------


## Dayana

> Էէէէէէ՜ Մեջիք ջան, մի քանի հարյուր կուսակրոններով ազգ չես փրկի, դու ասա նենց անեն, որ կյանքը լավանա, օժանդակեն երեխա ունեցողներին, օգնեն նրանց նորմալ պահելու հարցում, էն վախտ ազգդ նենց կշատանա, որ էլ դեմն առնել չի լինի......


Եղբայր, բայց ի՞նչ կապ ունի եկեղեցու չամուսնացյալ քահանան ծնելիության հետ: Ժող, եկեք մի քիչ հարգանքով վերաբերվենք էլի հոգևոր թեմաներին: Երկու հազար տարիների ընթացքում հարյուրավոր հոգևորականներ ՝ չամուսնացյալ, իրենց կյանքն ու եռանդը դրել են կրոնի, ինչու՞ չէ, նաև ազգապահպանման գործում, իսկ մենք մի քանի /խիստ մի քանի/ բացառություններից ելնելով մեր եկեղեցու բարձրաստիճան հայրերին անվանում ենք խուժան, ասել է թե անբարո, կամ առևտրական, որովհետև եկեղեցում մոմը վաճառվում է դրամով: Մենք չենք ցանկանում ոչ մի տեսակի նվիրատվություն կատարենք եկեղեցուն, բայց ուզում ենք մոմն անվճար վառենք, մեզ երեխա ունենալիս կամ ունենալ ցանկանալիս աջակցեն, մի հատ էլ բոված ու կեղևազրկած արևածաղիկ բերեն երեկոյան մեր տուն: Սիրուն չի: Տեղից հազարավոր հոգևոր այլ կառույցներ են առաջացել ու բաժանում գցել մեր մեջ, իսկ մենք փոխանակ միասնական լինենք, պահենք մեր եկեղեցին, ամեն ինչ ավելի ենք իրար խառնում: 

Կարծում եմ, այս թեմայում պիտի հարցեր ուղղվեին հոգևորականներին ու միայն խորն ակնածանքով խոսեինք բոլոր չամուսնացյալ քահանաների մասին:

----------

ars83 (29.06.2010), Monk (28.06.2010), Շինարար (28.06.2010)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Կուսակրոնությունը հիմարություն համարել չի կարելի,,,եթե մարդը ընտրել է Աստծուն ծառայելու ուղին և չի ամուսնացել ուրեմն նա արժանի է գովեստի...սակայն այլ հարց է, թե ինչպես է նա ծառայում և ինչ է թաքնված այդ ամենի հետևում...քանզի շատ են հոգևորականները, որ էլ չասեմ ինչով են զբաղված :Bad: ....բայց կան նաև նրանք,,, ումից պետք է օրինակ վերցնել բարույական ցանկացած առումով... :Ok:

----------


## Skeptic

> Կուսակրոնությունը հիմարություն համարել չի կարելի,,,եթե մարդը ընտրել է Աստծուն ծառայելու ուղին և չի ամուսնացել ուրեմն նա արժանի է գովեստի...սակայն այլ հարց է, թե ինչպես է նա ծառայում և ինչ է թաքնված այդ ամենի հետևում...քանզի շատ են հոգևորականները, որ էլ չասեմ ինչով են զբաղված


Քույր ջան, ի՞նչ ես հասկանում Աստծուն ծառայել ասելով. օրինակ, ես տվյալ դեպքում հասկանում եմ էն, ինչ որ նկարագրված ա Շանթի «Հին աստվածներում»` կիսախավար ու տարրական հարմարություններից զուրկ սենյակներում Աստվածաշնչի զուբրիտացիա:




> ....բայց կան նաև նրանք,,, ումից պետք է օրինակ վերցնել բարույական ցանկացած առումով...


Կան էդպիսի մարդիկ, չեմ ժխտում: Բայց բացարձակ բարոյականության աղբյուր-շտեմարան ունեն նաև թալիբան-գրոհայինները:  :Sad:

----------

Amaru (29.06.2010), Ambrosine (29.06.2010), Leo Negri (29.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (28.06.2010), Quyr Qery (18.01.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հարգելի Magic-Mushroom, Դուք կարող եք համարել կուսակրոնությունը հիմարություն, դա Ձեր սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն ու այն արտահայտելու իրավունքն է, ինչպես որ ցանկացած մարդու իրավունքն է նման կարծիքը հիմարություն համարելը: Բայց «ամենախուժան մարդիկ» որակելն արդեն վիրավորանք է կոնկրետ մարդկանց ուղղված: Ձեր կարծիքով Մաշտոցը, Նարեկացին կամ Տաթևացին ամենախուժան մարդի՞կ էին: Ինքս անձամբ ճանաչում եմ շատ իսկական կուսակրոն հոգևորականների, որոնց արժանիքների գոնե մի մասը երանի ունենաինք բոլորս: Կարող եմ կոնկրետ օրինակ բերել. եկեք Արցախ և ծանոթացեք Պարգև Սրբազանի հետ, որից հետո ինձ կասեք, թե այդ մարդու արժանիքների ու մեր Եկեղեցուն և ժողովրդին բերած հսկայական ծառայությունների քանի՞ տոկոսն ունեք: Կամ գնացեք Տաթևի վանք. այնտեղի վանահայրն իմ կուրսեցին է՝ Հայր Միքայելը, որից հետո կխնդրեմ ասեք, թե այդ անսահման բարի, համեստ, նվիրված և ուսյալ հոգևորականն ինչո՛վ է արժանացել նման վիրավորանքի:


Մոնք ջան, մարդու սեքսուալ ձգտումները նրան բոլորովին էլ վատ մարդ չեն սարքում… մարդ իր բնությամբ սեքսուլ արարած է և նրա սեքսուալ ձգտումները ոչնչով էլ նրան չեն վարկաբեկում… նույնը ես կասեմ նաև հոգևորականների մասին… մարդու սեքսուալ կարիքները աղոթքով կամ որևէ այլ բաներով ապահովելը դա անհնար է… և պատրանք է թե նրանք ավելի լավ կարող են կենտրոնանալ եթե այդ ասպեկտից հրաժարվեն… եթե ես իմանամ որ քո նշած հոգևորականները կապված են ինչ որ կնոջ հետ, նրանք իմ աչքում բոլորովին էլ չեն ընկնի, ընդհակառակը դա ինձ նույնիսկ կմոտեցնի, որովհետև ես կհասկանամ որ նա մեզանից մեկն է, մեր միս-ու-արյունից…

սեքսը վատ բան չի ու անհրաժեշտություն է կենսաբանորեն և մարդուն երբ զրկում ես, կամ կամովի զրկվում է դրանից ապա նա դառնում է ավելի անկանխատեսելի ու նրա միտքը հենց այդ ուղղությամբ էլ աշխատում է…

իսկ եթե մարդ դրա կարիքը չի զգում, սովորաբար գնում է բժշկի որպեսզի իմանա թե ինչն է հիվանդ… այսինքն ոչ սեքսուլ վիճակը նորմալ չի…

----------

Amaru (29.06.2010), kyahi (29.06.2010), Leo Negri (29.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (29.06.2010), Skeptic (29.06.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

Ինձ քիչմ ուրիշ բանա հետաքրքրում` հենց ոնց պիտի օգնի կուսակրոնությունը աստծուն ծառայելու գործում, ինչ էլ չհասկացվի աստծո անվան տակ ու ինչ էլ չհասկացվի ծառայելու տակ? Ու ինչ շատ ավելի կարևորա` ինչպիսինն պիտի լինի աստված, որ իր ծառայողներից պահանջումա իր իսկ /հիպոթեթիկ/ ստեղծած մարմնական ֆունկցիաներից հրաժարում, լինի դա կանանց թե տղամարդկանց մոտ? Ինչուա աստծուն պետք իր /հիպոթեթիկ/ արարածներից ոմանց զրկել իր իսկ ստեղծած հաճույքից, ու ինչու են իրան պետք ծառայողներ, որոնք անպայման պետքա լինեն սկզբնական արարման` մարդու խմբագրած տարբերակը ցանկությունների առումով? Ու արդյոք նման աստված արժանիա ծառայության?
Իսկ եթե կուսակրոնությունը աստծո պահանջ չի` ինչու են մարդիկ իրենց իրավունք վերապահել խմբագրել սեփական աստծո կողմից տրված ցանկությունները ու ինստինկտները?
Ու ինչքանով էր կուսակրոններից վատ ծառայում աստծուն ասենք Երուսաղեմի առաջին ամուսնացած եպիսկոպոս Հակոբ Արդարը /որը, ի դեպ, Հիսուսի խորթ եղբայրը լինելով, ամենամոտն էր վաղ քրիստոնեության ենթադրյալ արմատներին/?




> Կան էդպիսի մարդիկ, չեմ ժխտում:


Աստծո մասին կարելիա մոտավոր պատկերացում կազմել իր ծառայողներին նայելով /ոնց որ ասենք ֆիրմայի տնորենի մասին` իր աշխատողներին նայելով/` լինեն իրանք կուսակրոն, ամուսնացած թե ասենք Հռոմում պոռնոկրատիային /կուսակրոն կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու պատմության մեջ տենց շրջանա եղել, եթե չգիտեիք/ սկիզբ դնող թեորետիկ կուսակրոն մարդիկ: Պտուղը ծառից:




> Բայց բացարձակ բարոյականության աղբյուր-շտեմարան ունեն նաև թալիբան-գրոհայինները:


Իսլամում, ի դեպ, արգելվածա կուսակրոնությունը, եթե մոտիվացիան Ալլահին մոտենալն է կամ Ալլահին ավելի լավ ծառայելը:

----------

Amaru (29.06.2010), kyahi (29.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (29.06.2010), Skeptic (29.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կուսակրոնությունը հիմարություն համարել չի կարելի,,,եթե մարդը ընտրել է Աստծուն ծառայելու ուղին և չի ամուսնացել ուրեմն նա արժանի է գովեստի...սակայն այլ հարց է, թե ինչպես է նա ծառայում և ինչ է թաքնված այդ ամենի հետևում...քանզի շատ են հոգևորականները, որ էլ չասեմ ինչով են զբաղված....բայց կան նաև նրանք,,, ումից պետք է օրինակ վերցնել բարույական ցանկացած առումով...


սեքս չանելը բարոյականության նորմ չի… կարող ա՞ զուգարան էլ չպտի գնան… թե՞ շորերով պիտի լողանան…

----------

kyahi (29.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (29.06.2010), Quyr Qery (18.01.2012), Skeptic (29.06.2010), Ապե Ջան (29.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եղբայր, բայց ի՞նչ կապ ունի եկեղեցու չամուսնացյալ քահանան ծնելիության հետ: Ժող, եկեք մի քիչ հարգանքով վերաբերվենք էլի հոգևոր թեմաներին: Երկու հազար տարիների ընթացքում հարյուրավոր հոգևորականներ ՝ չամուսնացյալ, իրենց կյանքն ու եռանդը դրել են կրոնի, ինչու՞ չէ, նաև ազգապահպանման գործում, իսկ մենք մի քանի /խիստ մի քանի/ բացառություններից ելնելով մեր եկեղեցու բարձրաստիճան հայրերին անվանում ենք խուժան, ասել է թե անբարո, կամ առևտրական, որովհետև եկեղեցում մոմը վաճառվում է դրամով: Մենք չենք ցանկանում ոչ մի տեսակի նվիրատվություն կատարենք եկեղեցուն, բայց ուզում ենք մոմն անվճար վառենք, մեզ երեխա ունենալիս կամ ունենալ ցանկանալիս աջակցեն, մի հատ էլ բոված ու կեղևազրկած արևածաղիկ բերեն երեկոյան մեր տուն: Սիրուն չի: Տեղից հազարավոր հոգևոր այլ կառույցներ են առաջացել ու բաժանում գցել մեր մեջ, իսկ մենք փոխանակ միասնական լինենք, պահենք մեր եկեղեցին, ամեն ինչ ավելի ենք իրար խառնում: 
> 
> Կարծում եմ, այս թեմայում պիտի հարցեր ուղղվեին հոգևորականներին ու միայն խորն ակնածանքով խոսեինք բոլոր չամուսնացյալ քահանաների մասին:


Դայանա ջան, իսկ կուսակրոնությունը ազգապահպանման հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունի… մեր ազգի հերոսները լավ էլ ամուսնացած են եղել իսկ ոմանք էլ եթե ամուսնացած չեն եղել ապա դա նրանց հաջողությունն ու ազգին նվիրված լինելը չի կարելի դրան վերագրել…

… ես կարող եմ 100% վստահ ասել որ բոլոր կուսակրոն հոգևուրականներն էլ այս կամ այլ կերպ բավարարում են իրենց սեքսուալ պահանջները, եթե հիվանդ չեն… մանավանդ այսօր… իհարկե կլինեն մարդիկ որ կասեն "ոչ" ու ես իրական ապացույց չեմ ունենա, բայց համոզված եմ որ իրենք էլ լավ գիտեն որ այդպես է…

----------

Ariadna (29.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (29.06.2010)

----------


## Monk

> Մոնք ջան, մարդու սեքսուալ ձգտումները նրան բոլորովին էլ վատ մարդ չեն սարքում… մարդ իր բնությամբ սեքսուլ արարած է և նրա սեքսուալ ձգտումները ոչնչով էլ նրան չեն վարկաբեկում… նույնը ես կասեմ նաև հոգևորականների մասին… մարդու սեքսուալ կարիքները աղոթքով կամ որևէ այլ բաներով ապահովելը դա անհնար է… և պատրանք է թե նրանք ավելի լավ կարող են կենտրոնանալ եթե այդ ասպեկտից հրաժարվեն… եթե ես իմանամ որ քո նշած հոգևորականները կապված են ինչ որ կնոջ հետ, նրանք իմ աչքում բոլորովին էլ չեն ընկնի, ընդհակառակը դա ինձ նույնիսկ կմոտեցնի, որովհետև ես կհասկանամ որ նա մեզանից մեկն է, մեր միս-ու-արյունից…
> 
> սեքսը վատ բան չի ու անհրաժեշտություն է կենսաբանորեն և մարդուն երբ զրկում ես, կամ կամովի զրկվում է դրանից ապա նա դառնում է ավելի անկանխատեսելի ու նրա միտքը հենց այդ ուղղությամբ էլ աշխատում է…
> 
> իսկ եթե մարդ դրա կարիքը չի զգում, սովորաբար գնում է բժշկի որպեսզի իմանա թե ինչն է հիվանդ… այսինքն ոչ սեքսուլ վիճակը նորմալ չի…


Մեֆ ջան, իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, որ կուսակրոն դառնալու միակ պայմանը սեքս չանելն է: Կուսակրոնությունը անմնացորդ նվիրումն է Աստծո և Եկեղեցու ծառայությանը, որով մարդն իր ողջ կյանքը լիարժեքորեն զոհաբերում է հանուն այդ ծառայության: Եթե միայն սեռական կյանքով պայմանավորենք, ապա կստացվի, որ ես, տաս տարուց ավել ծառայելով Եկեղեցում, կուսակրոն հոգևորական եմ եղել. ամուսնացած չեմ, հազար ներողություն, «լևի» էլ չեմ գնում (չնայած բժշկի կարիք հաստատ չունեմ և շուտով էլ կամուսնանամ):  Բայց ես երբեք չեմ պատրաստվել կուսակրոն դառնալ, քանի որ, բացի ամուսնությունից հրաժարվելուց, կուսակրոնությունը հսկայական վեհ խորհուրդ ունի, որն իմ ուժերից վեր է:

----------

ars83 (29.06.2010), Benadad (30.06.2010), einnA (30.06.2010), Mephistopheles (29.06.2010), Շինարար (29.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, որ կուսակրոն դառնալու միակ պայմանը սեքս չանելն է:


 Էլի բաներ կա՞ն…  




> Կուսակրոնությունը անմնացորդ նվիրումն է Աստծո և Եկեղեցու ծառայությանը, որով մարդն իր ողջ կյանքը լիարժեքորեն զոհաբերում է հանուն այդ ծառայության:


այ ստեղ ես պիտի միջամտեմ… իսկ ինչու աստծուն և եկեղեցում… աստված էլ եկեղեցին էլ մարդու համար են, հակառակ դեպքում դրանք դառնում են լրիվ անիմաստ… նախ եկեղեցին մարդու համար է կառուցվում, իսկ աստված որևէ մեկի ծառայության կարիքը չունի ու երբ ասում եմ որևէ մեկի կարիքը չունի, ինկատի ունեմ տառացիորեն չունի…մարդն ընդհանրապես եթե ծառայի մարդկությանը (արվեստ, գիտություն, գրականություն, բարեգործություն, փողոց ավլել, մարդ բուժել, բարշղճորեն կատարել իր առոօրյա աշխատանքը ու ամեն ամեն ինչ) դա կլինի ամենամեծ նվիրվածությունը սրտծուն… աստծո պատգամը սա է… ավել բան չկա…




> Եթե միայն սեռական կյանքով պայմանավորենք, ապա կստացվի, որ ես, տաս տարուց ավել ծառայելով Եկեղեցում, կուսակրոն հոգևորական եմ եղել. ամուսնացած չեմ, հազար ներողություն, «լևի» էլ չեմ գնում (*չնայած բժշկի կարիք հաստատ չունեմ* և շուտով էլ կամուսնանամ):  Բայց ես երբեք չեմ պատրաստվել կուսակրոն դառնալ, քանի որ, բացի ամուսնությունից հրաժարվելուց, *կուսակրոնությունը հսկայական վեհ խորհուրդ ունի, որն իմ ուժերից վեր է:*


ապեր, սեռական կյանքը դա միայն կենակցելը չի, դա շատ գեղեցիկ, հոգևոր և փիլիսոփայական խպորհուրդ ունի եթե ճիշտ վարվես… դա շատ օգտակար բան է, դրանով է մարդը տարբերվում մյուս կենդանիներից… սեքսը դա մարդկության լավագույն ստեղծագործությունների աղբյուրներից է… շուտով ամուսնացի և ապրի* աստծո տված լիարժեք կյանքով*… դու բավականին շատ իմաստություն ու ինքնաճանաչողություն ունես որ կուսակրոնության ճամփան *չբռնես*… ես քեզ 100% վստահեցնում եմ որ սա ամենաստվածահաճո բանն է…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  06:25 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  06:06 ----------

չեմ հասկանում, կինը էդքան վատ բան ա՞ ու էդքան վատ ազդեցություն ունի մարդու վրա՞ որ տենց կատեգորիկ արգելվում ա աստծո նվիրյալի (whatever the hell that means) հետ հարաբերվել… դե… գիտեք ինչ եմ ասում…

----------

Ariadna (29.06.2010), Katka (29.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (29.06.2010), Skeptic (29.06.2010)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Ես Աստծուն ծառայել ասելով ի նկատի չունեի Լևոն Շանթի "Հին Աստվածները"  ...ուղղակի ասում եմ,,, որ մաքուր ծառայեն,, լինեն բարի, ազնիվ ,,վեհ ...և ոչ թե հոգևորականի անվան տակ  եսիմ ինչեր անեն, ասենք նառկոտիկի վաճառքով զբաղվեն....ու եթե մարդը ընտրել է Աստծուն կուսակրոնության ճանապարհով ծառայելը, դա իր գործն է... ես ինձ աթեիստ չեմ համարում,, բայց ոչ էլ քրիստոնյա եմ... ուղղակի մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը ինքն է ընտրում իր ճանապարհը...կարևորը էդ ճանապարհը առանց աղավաղելու անցնենք...

----------


## Dayana

> Դայանա ջան, իսկ կուսակրոնությունը ազգապահպանման հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունի… մեր ազգի հերոսները լավ էլ ամուսնացած են եղել իսկ ոմանք էլ եթե ամուսնացած չեն եղել ապա դա նրանց հաջողությունն ու ազգին նվիրված լինելը չի կարելի դրան վերագրել…
> 
> … ես կարող եմ 100% վստահ ասել որ բոլոր կուսակրոն հոգևուրականներն էլ այս կամ այլ կերպ բավարարում են իրենց սեքսուալ պահանջները, եթե հիվանդ չեն… մանավանդ այսօր… իհարկե կլինեն մարդիկ որ կասեն "ոչ" ու ես իրական ապացույց չեմ ունենա, բայց համոզված եմ որ իրենք էլ լավ գիտեն որ այդպես է…


 Մեֆ ջան, էս ողջ գրածից փաստորեն միայն "ինչու՞ չէ, նաև ազգապահպանման գործում" հատվածն ընդգծվեց հա՞:  Չեմ կարծում, թե գրառումս ազգապահպանման գործում ավանդ ունեցող բոլոր հայերի սեքս չունենալու մասին էր, այլ նրա մասին, որ վերոնշյալ չամուսնացյալ քահանաները ոչ խուժան են, ոչ առևտրական, ոչ էլ ... կարևոր չի, այլ որ երկու հազար տարիների ընթացքում նրանցից շատերը մեծ ավանդ են ունեցել եկեղեցու և "ինչու՞ չէ, նաև ազգապահպանման գործում"  :Smile:

----------


## Skeptic

> Ես Աստծուն ծառայել ասելով ի նկատի չունեի Լևոն Շանթի "Հին Աստվածները"  ...ուղղակի ասում եմ,,, որ մաքուր ծառայեն,, լինեն բարի, ազնիվ ,,վեհ ...


Մեկ ա` չեմ հասկանում... Կոնկրետ ի՞նչ անեն:  :Dntknw: 




> ու եթե մարդը ընտրել է Աստծուն կուսակրոնության ճանապարհով ծառայելը, դա իր գործն է...


Էլի որ իրա գործն ա, բայց երբ բանը հասնում ա էսպիսի այլանդակությունների, դա արդեն ոչ միայն իրա գործն ա.






> ուղղակի մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը ինքն է ընտրում իր ճանապարհը


Ցավոք, ոչ միշտ ա էդպես:  :Sad:

----------

kyahi (29.06.2010), Leo Negri (29.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (29.06.2010), Mephistopheles (29.06.2010), Quyr Qery (14.09.2010)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Ցավոք հիմա շատ են հոգևորականները ովքեր չարիք են... բայց ես արդեն գրել էի, որ եթե ընտրել ես էդ ճանապարհը-բարի եղիր ու նորմալ անցիր,,, թե չէ էլ ինչի ես հոգևորական դառնում...իսկ որպես օրինակ Գ. Նարեկացին... Երբ փոքր էի ու հարցնում էին ինչ եմ ուզում դառնալ ասում էի վանական`ուզում էի ծառայել Աստծուն մի վանքում որտեղ մենակ կապրեի ու մենակ կաղոթեի... հիմա իհարկե էդ մտքին չեմ ու ոչ էլ հավատացյալ եմ....

----------

Magic-Mushroom (29.06.2010), Mephistopheles (29.06.2010), Skeptic (29.06.2010)

----------


## ars83

> մարդու սեքսուալ կարիքները աղոթքով կամ որևէ այլ բաներով ապահովելը դա անհնար է… և պատրանք է թե նրանք ավելի լավ կարող են կենտրոնանալ եթե այդ ասպեկտից հրաժարվեն…


Իսկ սրանք տեսական պնդումնե՞ր են, թե՞ գործնականում փորձված: Այսինքն՝ դու փորձել ես «սեքսուալ կարիքները աղոթքով կամ ուրիշ բանով ապահովել» կամ «ավելի լավ կենտրոնանալ՝ հրաժարվելով այդ ասպեկտից» և սեփական փորձով եկել ես այն համոզման, որ դա հնարավոր չէ՞: Կամ, միգուցե, հիմնվում ես բավական քանակությամբ (ասենք 10-12) մարդկանց կենսափորձի վրա՞:




> սեքսը վատ բան չի ու անհրաժեշտություն է կենսաբանորեն և մարդուն երբ զրկում ես, կամ կամովի զրկվում է դրանից ապա նա դառնում է ավելի անկանխատեսելի ու նրա միտքը հենց այդ ուղղությամբ էլ աշխատում է…


Կրկին՝ ի՞նչ հետազոտությունների վրա է հիմնված այս պնդումը:

----------

յոգի (30.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ սրանք տեսական պնդումնե՞ր են, թե՞ գործնականում փորձված: Այսինքն՝ դու փորձել ես «սեքսուալ կարիքները աղոթքով կամ ուրիշ բանով ապահովել» կամ «ավելի լավ կենտրոնանալ՝ հրաժարվելով այդ ասպեկտից» և սեփական փորձով եկել ես այն համոզման, որ դա հնարավոր չէ՞: Կամ, միգուցե, հիմնվում ես բավական քանակությամբ (ասենք 10-12) մարդկանց կենսափորձի վրա՞:
> 
> 
> Կրկին՝ ի՞նչ հետազոտությունների վրա է հիմնված այս պնդումը:


Ես աթեիստ եմ ապեր, և իմ պահանջներին համապատասխան բավարարում եմ տալիս, աղոթքն իմ բնական պահանջներին լուծում չի տալիս… պարտադիր չի 10րդ հարկից ընկնես գլուխդ ջարդես որ հասկանաս դրա հետևանքները… իսկ քո ասած "հետազոտությունները" որոշ ճիզվիտ/կղերականների ա հատուկ, ոչ թե սովորական մարդում…

----------

Magic-Mushroom (29.06.2010), Quyr Qery (29.06.2010), Skeptic (29.06.2010)

----------


## ars83

> Ես աթեիստ եմ ապեր, և իմ պահանջներին համապատասխան բավարարում եմ տալիս, աղոթքն իմ բնական պահանջներին լուծում չի տալիս… պարտադիր չի 10րդ հարկից ընկնես գլուխդ ջարդես որ հասկանաս դրա հետևանքները… իսկ քո ասած "հետազոտությունները" որոշ ճիզվիտ/կղերականների ա հատուկ, ոչ թե սովորական մարդում…


Ես էլ մաթեմատիկոս եմ, ապեր: Դրա համար ապրիորի ենթադրությունների վրա հիմնված դատողությունները լուրջ չեմ ընդունում: Տենց են մեզ սովորացրել, ներողություն  :Hi:

----------

Monk (29.06.2010), Ձայնալար (29.06.2010), յոգի (30.06.2010)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Ես էլ մաթեմատիկոս եմ, ապեր: Դրա համար ապրիորի ենթադրությունների վրա հիմնված դատողությունները լուրջ չեմ ընդունում: Տենց են մեզ սովորացրել, ներողություն


 Դե մաթեմատիկան այն գիտություններից է, որը ամեն ինչին ապացույց է պահանջում ...բայց կան բաներ որոնք առանց ապացույցի էլ պարզեն... ինչպես օրինակ մարդու ցանկացած բնական պահանջ,,, որը աղոթքով բավարարելը անհնար է... :Wink: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:57 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:53 ----------




> Ես աթեիստ եմ ապեր, և իմ պահանջներին համապատասխան բավարարում եմ տալիս, աղոթքն իմ բնական պահանջներին լուծում չի տալիս… պարտադիր չի 10րդ հարկից ընկնես գլուխդ ջարդես որ հասկանաս դրա հետևանքները… իսկ քո ասած "հետազոտությունները" որոշ ճիզվիտ/կղերականների ա հատուկ, ոչ թե սովորական մարդում…


 Համամիտ եմ... :Victory:  :Hands Up:

----------

Mephistopheles (29.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես էլ մաթեմատիկոս եմ, ապեր: Դրա համար ապրիորի ենթադրությունների վրա հիմնված դատողությունները լուրջ չեմ ընդունում: Տենց են մեզ սովորացրել, ներողություն


դե ուրեմն ինքդ էլ պտի քո "հետազոտություններն" անես ու քո սեփական փորձով համոզվես …

----------


## ars83

> Դե մաթեմատիկան այն գիտություններից է, որը ամեն ինչին ապացույց է պահանջում ...բայց կան բաներ որոնք առանց ապացույցի էլ պարզեն... ինչպես օրինակ մարդու ցանկացած բնական պահանջ,,, որը աղոթքով բավարարելը անհնար է...;


Որքանո՞վ հավաստի կհնչի, եթե _ես_, օրինակ, պնդեմ, որ ծննդաբերությունից հետո սկսում ես օրը 1-2 ժամ երկար քնել (առաջին մի ամիսը, ասենք):  :Think:  Հուշեմ, որ իմ սեռը արական է:

Ինչ վերաբերում է մաթեմատիկային (ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել՝ մաթեմատիկական տրամաբանությանը), ապա այն (տրված տրամաբանական նախադրյալների և արտածման կանոնների շրջանակում) մոտեցում է ցանկացած պնդման հետևալ կերպ.
ա) պնդումը կարելի է ապացուցել. այդ դեպքում այն համարվում է ճշմարիտ.
բ) պնդման որևէ ապացույց հայտնի չէ. _այս դեպքում պնդումը չի համարվում ո՛չ ճիշտ, ո՛չ սխալ_.
գ) կարելի է ապացուցել պնդման հակառակ պնդումը. այս դեպքում սկզբնական պնդումը համարվում է սխալ:

Ուշադրություն դարձրեք, խնդրեմ, երկրորդ և երրորդ դեպքերի միջև առկա տարբերությանը:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:34 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:33 ----------




> դե ուրեմն ինքդ էլ պտի քո "հետազոտություններն" անես ու քո սեփական փորձով համոզվես …


Շնորհակալություն խորհրդի համար, բայց մենք իմ մասին չէինք խոսում, Mephistopheles ջան, այլ քո. ես պնդումներ չեմ արել թեմայի բուն հարցի շուրջ:  :Wink:

----------

Ձայնալար (29.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շնորհակալություն խորհրդի համար, բայց մենք իմ մասին չէինք խոսում, Mephistopheles ջան, այլ քո. ես պնդումներ չեմ արել թեմայի բուն հարցի շուրջ:


խորհուրդ չի  ապեր… վարյանտ ա… իսկ ո՞վ ա ասում որ իմ մասին ենք խոսում… ես կուսակրոն չեմ…խոսքը կուսակրոնության մասին ա, չէ՞ և պնդումներն էլ կուսակրոնության մասին ա…

----------


## Quyr Qery

[QUOTE=ars83;2042894]Որքանո՞վ հավաստի կհնչի, եթե _ես_, օրինակ, պնդեմ, որ ծննդաբերությունից հետո սկսում ես օրը 1-2 ժամ երկար քնել (առաջին մի ամիսը, ասենք):  :Think:  Հուշեմ, որ իմ սեռը արական է:

Ինչ վերաբերում է մաթեմատիկային (ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել՝ մաթեմատիկական տրամաբանությանը), ապա այն (տրված տրամաբանական նախադրյալների և արտածման կանոնների շրջանակում) մոտեցում է ցանկացած պնդման հետևալ կերպ.
ա) պնդումը կարելի է ապացուցել. այդ դեպքում այն համարվում է ճշմարիտ.
բ) պնդման որևէ ապացույց հայտնի չէ. _այս դեպքում պնդումը չի համարվում ո՛չ ճիշտ, ո՛չ սխալ_.
գ) կարելի է ապացուցել պնդման հակառակ պնդումը. այս դեպքում սկզբնական պնդումը համարվում է սխալ:

Ուշադրություն դարձրեք, խնդրեմ, երկրորդ և երրորդ դեպքերի միջև առկա տարբերությանը:

[COLOR="Silver"][SIZE=1]

Դե դա մաթեմատիկայում.... բարց օրինակ ինձ համար ապացույցները բոլորովին պարտադիր չեն,, եթե խոսքը վերաբերում է էն բանին որ ես սոված եմ,, եթե հաց ուտեմ կհագենամ :Wink:  ,,շատ կոպիտ օրինակով.... ու դժվար աղոթքը կարողանա հագեցնել իմ քաղցը...

----------


## ars83

> Դե դա մաթեմատիկայում.... բարց օրինակ ինձ համար ապացույցները բոլորովին պարտադիր չեն,, եթե խոսքը վերաբերում է էն բանին որ ես սոված եմ,, եթե հաց ուտեմ կհագենամ ,,շատ կոպիտ օրինակով.... ու դժվար աղոթքը կարողանա հագեցնել իմ քաղցը...


Շատ լավ օրինակ է: Իսկ ինչպե՞ս եք կարծում՝ եթե *ես* հաց ուտեմ, կհագենա՞մ: (Բոլոր դեպքերո՞ւմ է այդպես)

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:16 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:07 ----------




> խոսքը կուսակրոնության մասին ա, չէ՞ և պնդումներն էլ կուսակրոնության մասին ա…


 Հա, կուսակրոնության մասին ա: Դու ինձ մի մեթոդ («վարյանտ») առաջարկեցիր, ես համաձայնեցի, որ այն իրոք կարա հիմք հանդիսանա կուսակրոնության մասին ինչ-որ բան պնդելու: Հիմա ես էլ քեզ եմ հարցնում. բա դո՞ւ ինչ մեթոդի հիման վրա կարող ես քո տեսակետը պնդել: 

Ավելի հստակ ասեմ, որ չերկարի. ես համարում եմ, որ կուսակրոնությունը իրագործելի ա: Ոչ բոլոր մարդկանց կողմից, բայց լրիվ հավանական ու հնարավոր երևույթ ա: Այսինքն՝ ես այնպես կտրականապես (ինչպես, օրինակ դու և QQ-ն) չեմ պնդում, թե դա անբնական, անհավանական երևույթ ա (եթե սխալ եմ հասկացել, խնդրում եմ՝ ուղղի՛ր):

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Շատ լավ օրինակ է: Իսկ ինչպե՞ս եք կարծում՝ եթե *ես* հաց ուտեմ, կհագենա՞մ: (Բոլոր դեպքերո՞ւմ է այդպես)


Եթե սոված ես`այո... ու ոչ միայն հաց,...եթե սոված լինես ամեն ինչ էլ կուտես մենակ քաղցդ հագենա.... բայց  աղոթքը էդ հարցում հաստատ չի օգնի...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Որքանո՞վ հավաստի կհնչի, եթե _ես_, օրինակ, պնդեմ, որ ծննդաբերությունից հետո սկսում ես օրը 1-2 ժամ երկար քնել (առաջին մի ամիսը, ասենք):  Հուշեմ, որ իմ սեռը արական է:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է մաթեմատիկային (ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել՝ մաթեմատիկական տրամաբանությանը), ապա այն (տրված տրամաբանական նախադրյալների և արտածման կանոնների շրջանակում) մոտեցում է ցանկացած պնդման հետևալ կերպ.
> ա) պնդումը կարելի է ապացուցել. այդ դեպքում այն համարվում է ճշմարիտ.
> բ) պնդման որևէ ապացույց հայտնի չէ. _այս դեպքում պնդումը չի համարվում ո՛չ ճիշտ, ո՛չ սխալ_.
> գ) կարելի է ապացուցել պնդման հակառակ պնդումը. այս դեպքում սկզբնական պնդումը համարվում է սխալ:
> 
> Ուշադրություն դարձրեք, խնդրեմ, երկրորդ և երրորդ դեպքերի միջև առկա տարբերությանը:


սիրուն բան ես գրել Արս ջան ու կփորձեմ դրա համեմատ հիմնավորել ասածս.

նախ ասեմ որ հղի նկոջ հաշվով բավականի հավաստի կարող է հնչել քանի որ.

1. հնարավոր է որ կին ունես
2. հնարավոր է որ գինեկոլոգ ես
3. հնարավոր է որ ունես քույր 
4. ինֆորմացիայի մատչելիությունը

…և էլի մի շարք հագամանքներ գումարած մեր փորձառությունը, քո պնդումը կլինի բավականին հավանական, արժանահավատ… 

հիմա գանք կուսակրոնությանը՝ սեքսուալ պահանջի/ձգտումի կամովի հրաժարմանը…

պայման առաջին. ընդունում ենք որ մարդն ունի կենդանական ծագում ուրեմն այն սեքսուալ առանձնահատկությունները որ գոյություն ունի կենդանական աշխարհում կիրառելի է նաև մարդու դեպքում որոշ վերապահումներով ու առանձնահատկություններով… սակայն ընդհանուր գծերով մարդը հասնելով հասունացման որոշակի տարիք սկսում է սեքսուալ հետաքրքրություն այնուհետև նաև կարիք… սա բնական երևույթ է և մարդու մոտ կառավարելի բայց ոչ լիովին մերժելի… սեքսը մարդու բազմացման բնազդն է որը կարելի է կառավարել բայց ոչ լիովին ժխտել… գիտակցությամբ կարող ես թերևս ժխտել, բայց դա որևէ այլ բանի վրա կենտրոնանալու ամենաէֆֆեկտիվ ձևը չի… ես կասեի ճիշտ հակառակը… սեքսից շեղվելն է դառնում նպատակը… իմ ասածի վկայությունը կա… 

մի խոսքով եթե համարում ես որ մարդը կենդանի է ուրեմն սեքսը բնական պահանջ է և հավանականությունը հսկա որ պահանջը պետք է բավարարվի… դե հիմա հարց. ինչքանով է հնարավոր և հավանական որ մարդն իր սեքսուալ կարիքները բավարարի "տրադիցիոն" միջոցներով… և ինչքանով է հնարավոր և հավանական որ մարդը դիմի աղոթքի զորությանը կամ աստծուն ծառայելը բավարարելու իր սեքսուալ կարիքները… 

Հաջորդ տարբերակը կլինի այն որ մարդը կենդանական ծագում չունի. այդ դեպքում մինչև սեքսին հասնելը, պետք նախ բացատրվեն այնպիսի հիմնական բաներ ինչպիսիք են ուտելը, զուգարան գնալը և շատ շատ ուրիշ բաներ… էլ չեմ ասում մարդու բազմացման ձևը…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:26 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:18 ----------




> .........................
> Ավելի հստակ ասեմ, որ չերկարի. ես համարում եմ, որ կուսակրոնությունը իրագործելի ա: Ոչ բոլոր մարդկանց կողմից, բայց լրիվ հավանական ու հնարավոր երևույթ ա: Այսինքն՝ ես այնպես կտրականապես (ինչպես, օրինակ դու և QQ-ն) չեմ պնդում, *թե դա անբնական*, անհավանական երևույթ ա (եթե սխալ եմ հասկացել, խնդրում եմ՝ ուղղի՛ր):


հավանական ա, բայց անբնական ա… իմ ասածն այն է որ կուսակրոնությունը լավ աշխատանքի կամ աստծուն ծառայելու երաշխիք չի… ես կասեի ճիշտ հակառակն է… եթե խնդիրը դրված է որ սեքսը մարդուն չշեղի իր գործից ապա կռտելը մնում է ամենա վստահելի տարբերակը… 

…Արս ապեր, շատ բան ա հավանական, բայց ինչքանով է կիրառելի ու վստահելի…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:32 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:26 ----------




> Շատ լավ օրինակ է: Իսկ ինչպե՞ս եք կարծում՝ եթե *ես* հաց ուտեմ, կհագենա՞մ: (Բոլոր դեպքերո՞ւմ է այդպես)


սովածության աստիճանից է կախված… իսկ աղոթքով կհագեաս՞… ո՞րն ա ավելի հավանական Արս ջան,… դու որ ստավկա անեիր որի՞ վրա կանեիր…

----------

Magic-Mushroom (30.06.2010), Quyr Qery (29.06.2010), Skeptic (30.06.2010)

----------


## ars83

> սիրուն բան ես գրել Արս ջան ու կփորձեմ դրա համեմատ հիմնավորել ասածս.


Ահա, շատ լավ: Ես էլ փորձեմ մեկնաբանել:




> նախ ասեմ որ հղի նկոջ հաշվով բավականի հավաստի կարող է հնչել քանի որ.
> 
> 1. հնարավոր է որ կին ունես


Ամուրի եմ:




> 2. հնարավոր է որ գինեկոլոգ ես


Ինֆորմատիկայի և կիրառական մաթեմատիկայի մասնագետ:




> 3. հնարավոր է որ ունես քույր


Ունեմ, ամուսնացած չէ, երբևէ նման հարցեր չենք քննարկել իրար հետ:




> 4. ինֆորմացիայի մատչելիությունը


Անկեղծ ասած, դեռ ոչինչ չեմ փնտրել ինտերնետում այդ հարցի մասին:




> …և էլի մի շարք հագամանքներ գումարած մեր փորձառությունը, քո պնդումը կլինի բավականին հավանական, արժանահավատ…


Տես՝ ինչ հետաքրքիր բան ստացվեց: Ես պատահական, առաջին մտածած բանն ասեցի՝ համոզված լինելով, որ չունենալով ծննդաբերության փորձառություն, պնդումս բացարձակապես ոչ կոմպետենտ է: Բայց քեզ այն հնարավոր թվաց: Հենց սա էլ ցույց է տալիս (ըստ իս), որ երբ մեկն ասում է, որ կուսակրոնությունն իրագործելի է, այդքան միարժեք «հնարավոր չէ» ասելը այնքան էլ կոռեկտ չէ: 




> հիմա գանք կուսակրոնությանը՝ սեքսուալ պահանջի/ձգտումի կամովի հրաժարմանը…
> պայման առաջին. ընդունում ենք որ մարդն ունի կենդանական ծագում ուրեմն այն սեքսուալ առանձնահատկությունները որ գոյություն ունի կենդանական աշխարհում կիրառելի է նաև մարդու դեպքում որոշ վերապահումներով ու առանձնահատկություններով… սակայն ընդհանուր գծերով մարդը հասնելով հասունացման որոշակի տարիք սկսում է սեքսուալ հետաքրքրություն այնուհետև նաև կարիք… սա բնական երևույթ է և մարդու մոտ կառավարելի բայց ոչ լիովին մերժելի… սեքսը մարդու բազմացման բնազդն է որը կարելի է կառավարել բայց ոչ լիովին ժխտել… գիտակցությամբ կարող ես թերևս ժխտել, բայց դա որևէ այլ բանի վրա կենտրոնանալու ամենաէֆֆեկտիվ ձևը չի…


Միանգամայն համաձայն եմ, որ մարդն ունի կրքեր և բնազդներ, որոնք բնորոշ են նաև կենդանիներին, և դրանցից մեկն է սեռական պահանջը: Բայց, իմ կարծիքով, այս պահանջը կառավարելի, ոչ կենսական է (ինչպես, ասենք, շնչելը): Աղոթքը՝ որպես կառավարման միջոց բնավ անզոր չէի համարի, թեկուզև այն նկատառումից ելնելով, որ կենտրոնացած աղոթքը ուշադրությունը կարող է շեղել մնացած բոլոր պահանջներից:
Այսինքն, մեր տեսակետների տարբերությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ իմ ելակետը այն է, որ սեռական պահանջը կառավարելի է, այնպես, ինչպես օրինակ բարկությունը, նյարդային լարվածությունը ցասումի տեսքով լիցքաթափելու պահանջը, իսկ քո տեսակետից (ինչքանով հասկանում եմ)՝ կառավարելի չէ, կենսական պահանջ է, այնպես, ինչպես, օրինակ սնվելը, կամ շնչելը: Վերջինի վերաբերյալ պետք է նկատեմ, որ սնվելը կամ շնչելը էապես տարբերվում են սեռական պահանջից նախ նրանով, որ դրանք գործում են մարդու ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում, իսկ սեռական պահանջը ժամանակավոր է, երկրորդ՝ շնչելու և սնվելու պահանջմ ունեն բոլոր մարդիկ՝ առանց բացառության, մինչդեռ գոյություն ունեն մարդիկ (ասեքսուալներ), որոնց մոտ սեռական պահանջը բացակայում է:




> հավանական ա, բայց անբնական ա…


Դե, հոգևորական (ի նկատի ունեմ՝ հոգևորականին ներկայացվող բոլոր պահանջներին համապատասխանող) լինելն, ինքնին, որոշ իմաստով «անբնական» ա: Ինչո՞ւ պետք է հոգևորականը լրիվ նույն կերպարն ունենա, ինչ մյուսները: Օրինակ, սպորտսմենները չե՞ն տարբերվում մնացածներից:




> իմ ասածն այն է որ կուսակրոնությունը լավ աշխատանքի կամ աստծուն ծառայելու երաշխիք չի… ես կասեի ճիշտ հակառակն է… եթե խնդիրը դրված է որ սեքսը մարդուն չշեղի իր գործից ապա կռտելը մնում է ամենա վստահելի տարբերակը…


Ինչքանով ինձ հայտնի է՝ բուդդիզմում ևս կա կուսակրոնության (կամ սեռական ցանկությունը զսպելու) միջոցով ինքնամաքրվելու կամ վերնայինին ծառայելու գաղափար (բայց չեմ պնդում, որովհետև բուդդիզմին գրեթե ծանոթ չեմ): Կրտելը ևս տարբերակ է, բայց ոչ այնքան արդյունավետ, ինձ թվում ա, քանի որ լուծում ա խնդիրը _մեխանիկորեն_, առանց հոգեբանական ու գիտակցական մեխանիզմների ներառման, որն էլ չի նպաստում բնավորության, կամքի ամրապնդմանը: 
Կուսակրոնությունը, ինչքանով ես եմ հասկանում ընդհանուր դրույթի իրականացման մի (ազդեցիկ) միջոց է. _հրաժարվել բոլոր հաճույքներից և կրքերից, որոնք ունի մարմինը, կարողանալ կառավարել սեփական մարմինն ու ցանկությունները բանականության միջոցով՝ հիմնվելով քրիստոնեական ուսմունքի դրույթների վրա:_




> սովածության աստիճանից է կախված… իսկ աղոթքով կհագեաս՞… ո՞րն ա ավելի հավանական Արս ջան,… դու որ ստավկա անեիր որի՞ վրա կանեիր…


Պիտի խոստովանեմ, որ ուտելու հետ զուգահեռ տանելը սխալ էր իմ կողմից (տարբերությունները վերը գրել եմ): Բայց որ բավական երկար ժամանակ կարելի է սովածությունը զսպել աղոթքի օգնությամբ, կարող եմ պնդել (հիմնվելով մի շարք մարդկանց փորձի վրա):

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ինչքանով ինձ հայտնի է՝ բուդդիզմում ևս կա կուսակրոնության (կամ սեռական ցանկությունը զսպելու) միջոցով ինքնամաքրվելու կամ վերնայինին ծառայելու գաղափար (բայց չեմ պնդում, որովհետև բուդդիզմին գրեթե ծանոթ չեմ):


Բուդդիզմում որպես այդպիսին չկա վերնայինին ծառայելու գաղափար՝ մի պարզ պատճառով, որովհետև չկա վերնային: Կա բոլոր կենդանի էակներին ծառայելու գաղափար, դա քիչմ ուրիշա: Իհարկե, հետագայում որոշ մահայանայի դպրոցներ նման կոնցեպցիաներ ձևավորել են, գլխավորապես մարդկանց ինչ որ մեկին պաշտելու պահանջները բավարարելու համար:
Կուսակրոնությունը որպես այդպիսին բուդդիզմում կա՝ գլխավորապես վանքերում: Բայց դե ի տարբերություն քրիստոնեության այդքան խիստ չի պարտադրվում, հետապնդում է ուրիշ նպատակներ, ու հիմնված է ուրիշ մոտիվացիոն համակարգի վրա /ցանկությունները համարվում են տառապանքի պատճառ, հետևաբար տառապանքի մարման նախադրյալներիցա ցանկությունների մարումը/: Վանական լինելու ժամանակ կուսակրոնություն խախտածը պետք է լքի վանքը ու շարունակի աշխարիկ կյանքը առանց վանք վերադառնալու հնարավորության: Բայց վանականը կարողա նաև ժամանակավոր հրաժարվել վանականի կյանքից /մինչև յոթ անգամ/, ինչ որ ժամանակ ապրել աշխարհիկ կյանքով, աշխարհիկ կյանքը համտեսել, ու վանականի կյանքը ընտրելու դեպքում հետ վերադառնալ վանք:
Սեքսուալությունը որպես այդպիսին վատ բան, մեղք կամ նման բան չի համարվում /ի տարբերություն սեքսուալ հարաբերություններով չարաշահելուն/, ու նույնիսկ որոշ վաջրայանիկ բուդդիստական յոգայի դիսցիպլինաներ, օրինակ կամամուդրան, հիմնված են հենց ֆիզիկական սեքսի վրա՝ տվյալ տեխնիկաներին տիրապետող վանականների վրա կուսակրոնությունը, ինչպես կարելիա գլխի ընկնել, չի ընդարձակվում /տես նկարը՝ 18+/: 

http://hiphappy.files.wordpress.com/...yabyum_big.jpg

----------

Magic-Mushroom (30.06.2010), Mephistopheles (01.07.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Պիտի խոստովանեմ, որ ուտելու հետ զուգահեռ տանելը սխալ էր իմ կողմից (տարբերությունները վերը գրել եմ): Բայց որ բավական երկար ժամանակ կարելի է սովածությունը զսպել աղոթքի օգնությամբ, կարող եմ պնդել (հիմնվելով մի շարք մարդկանց փորձի վրա):


Արսեն ջան, կարծում եմ /ինչ-որ չափով համոզված եմ/, որ դու գիտես` դա պլացեբոյի էֆեկտն ա, որը միստիցիսզմի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի:




> Միանգամայն համաձայն եմ, որ մարդն ունի կրքեր և բնազդներ, որոնք բնորոշ են նաև կենդանիներին, և դրանցից մեկն է սեռական պահանջը: Բայց, իմ կարծիքով, այս պահանջը կառավարելի, ոչ կենսական է (ինչպես, ասենք, շնչելը): Աղոթքը՝ որպես կառավարման միջոց բնավ անզոր չէի համարի, թեկուզև այն նկատառումից ելնելով, որ կենտրոնացած աղոթքը ուշադրությունը կարող է շեղել մնացած բոլոր պահանջներից:
> Այսինքն, մեր տեսակետների տարբերությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ իմ ելակետը այն է, որ սեռական պահանջը կառավարելի է, այնպես, ինչպես օրինակ բարկությունը, նյարդային լարվածությունը ցասումի տեսքով լիցքաթափելու պահանջը, իսկ քո տեսակետից (ինչքանով հասկանում եմ)՝ կառավարելի չէ, կենսական պահանջ է, այնպես, ինչպես, օրինակ սնվելը, կամ շնչելը: Վերջինի վերաբերյալ պետք է նկատեմ, որ սնվելը կամ շնչելը էապես տարբերվում են սեռական պահանջից նախ նրանով, որ դրանք գործում են մարդու ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում, իսկ սեռական պահանջը ժամանակավոր է, երկրորդ՝ շնչելու և սնվելու պահանջմ ունեն բոլոր մարդիկ՝ առանց բացառության, մինչդեռ գոյություն ունեն մարդիկ (ասեքսուալներ), որոնց մոտ սեռական պահանջը բացակայում է:


Ճիշտ ա, կան մարդիկ, ովքեր դրա կարիքը չունեն կամ կարողանում են զսպել, բայց, ընդհանուր առմամբ, բոլոր սեքսո(պաթո)լոգներին հայտնի ա, որ էդ երևույթը վնասակար ա /*1, 2, 3*/
Իմ կարծիքով, դժվար թե կուսակրոնների մեծ մասը ֆիզիոլոգիապես ասեքսուալ լինեն:  :Dntknw:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (30.06.2010), Mephistopheles (01.07.2010)

----------


## ars83

> Կուսակրոնությունը որպես այդպիսին բուդդիզմում կա՝ գլխավորապես վանքերում: Բայց դե ի տարբերություն քրիստոնեության այդքան խիստ չի պարտադրվում, հետապնդում է ուրիշ նպատակներ, ու հիմնված է ուրիշ մոտիվացիոն համակարգի վրա /ցանկությունները համարվում են տառապանքի պատճառ, հետևաբար տառապանքի մարման նախադրյալներիցա ցանկությունների մարումը/:


Շատ լավ, թեկուզև ուրիշ մոտիվացիոն համակարգի վրա հիմնված, այնուամենայնիվ, կա: Ուրեմն ևս մի օրինակ, որ այն _իրագործելի_ է: (feasible)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Շատ լավ, թեկուզև ուրիշ մոտիվացիոն համակարգի վրա հիմնված, այնուամենայնիվ, կա: Ուրեմն ևս մի օրինակ, որ այն իրագործելի է:


Եթե կա ու իրագործելի է, դեռ չի նշանակում որ օգտակար է ու ցանկալի: Ու նամանավանդ չի նշանակում, որ քրիստոնեության ու բուդդիզմի մեջ նույն գործիքներն ու մեթոդիկաներն են օգտագործվում սեքսուալ ցանկությունների սուբլիմացիայի համար, որ սուբլիմացիան իրագործվում է նույն ուղղությամբ, ու որ այն նույն հետևանքները ունի բուդդիստ ու քրիստոնյա վանականների համար:

Օրինակ, էրոտիկ ցանկություններից որոշ օպերացիաներից առաջ ժամանակավորապես հրաժարվելու պահանջներ կան նաև եվրոպական միջնադարյան սև մոգության մեջ /անկախ վերջինիս օբյեկտիվ էֆֆեկտիվությունից/: Համարենք որ դրանք հավասար են քրիստոնեական կուսակրոնությանը? Տարբերությունը մոտավորապես նույնքան մեծա, ինչքան բուդդիստական ու քրիստոնեական կուսակրոնության մեջ:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (30.06.2010), Mephistopheles (01.07.2010)

----------


## ars83

> Ճիշտ ա, կան մարդիկ, ովքեր դրա կարիքը չունեն կամ կարողանում են զսպել, բայց, ընդհանուր առմամբ, բոլոր սեքսո(պաթո)լոգներին հայտնի ա, որ էդ երևույթը վնասակար ա


Նախ, մի քիչ ավելի հեղինակավոր աղբյուրներ չէ՞ր կարելի նշել  :Wink:  «Իմ ընկերուհու մոտ այսպես է եղել» կամ «սոցհարցումը ցույց տվեց, որ...» տիպի արտահայտություններով հարուստ ու որևէ գիտական աղբյուրի վրա հղում չպարունակող հոդվածները կասկածելի են, ախր:

Ինչ վերաբերում է սեռական ցանկությունը չիրականացնելուն (հնարավորինս հակիրճ փորձեմ): Կգրեմ միայն արական օրգանիզմի մասին, քանի որ իգականի վերաբերյալ հետազոտություններ չեմ կատարել:
Հոդվածներից մեկը հենց նշում է, որ արական օրգանիզմն ունի «պաշտպանական մեխանիզմ», որի միջոցով ավտոմատ կերպով ազատվում է օրգանիզմում կուտակված սերմից՝ երազահանությունը: Այսինքն՝ այնպես չի, որ հանկարծ եթե երկար մնաց տղամարդու օրգանիզմի մեջ այդ սերմը, վերջ՝ տրաքելու է, մեռնի: Ինչ խոսք, որոշ ազդեցություն՝ կապված հորմոնալ ֆոնի հետ, ի հայտ է գալիս թե՛ ֆիզիկական, թե՛ հոգեբանական առումով, սակայն ես չեմ համարում, որ դա որոշիչ փոփոխությունների կարող է հանգեցնել տղամարդու օրգանիզմում: Ավելի բացահայտ օրինակների չէի ցանկանա դիմել թեմայի շրջանակներում:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:32 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:30 ----------




> Եթե կա ու իրագործելի է, դեռ չի նշանակում որ օգտակար է ու ցանկալի:


Նույնիսկ եթե համարենք, որ օգտակար չէ (սա էլ դեռ հարց է. ո՞ւմ տեսանկյունից օգտակար չէ), ապա ինչո՞վ է վնասակար, եթե մարդը, համաձայն իր ընդունած որոշման, խստորեն պահպանում է կուսակրոնությունը, ոչ ոքի հետ ոչ մի սեռական կապի մեջ չի մտնում: Ինչո՞վ է դա վնասում հասարակությանը:

----------

յոգի (30.06.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Նույնիսկ եթե համարենք, որ օգտակար չէ (սա էլ դեռ հարց է. ո՞ւմ տեսանկյունից օգտակար չէ), ապա ինչո՞վ է վնասակար, եթե մարդը, համաձայն իր ընդունած որոշման, խստորեն պահպանում է կուսակրոնությունը, ոչ ոքի հետ ոչ մի սեռական կապի մեջ չի մտնում: Ինչո՞վ է դա վնասում հասարակությանը:


Վիքիպեդիայից

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sexual_abstinence




> On the other hand, there have been numerous studies indicating that excessive repression of the sexual instinct leads to an increase in the overall level of aggression in a given society. Societies forbidding premarital sex are plagued by acts of rage and tend to have higher rates of crime and violence. There may be a link between sexual repression and aggression, insensitivity, criminal behaviour, and a greater likelihood of killing and torturing enemies.


Թարգմանեմ

Ասումա, որ գիտական հետազոտություններ կան /ի դեպ, ներքևում տալիսա հետազոտությունների հղումներ/, որ ցույց են տալիս որ սեքսուալ ինստինկտի չափից դուրս ճնշումը բերումա տվյալ հասարակարգում ագրեսսիայի աճի: Նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններ դատապարտող հասարակարգերը ավելի ջղայն են ու ավելի թունդ հանցագործությունների ու բռնության ցուցանիշներ ունեն: Ասումա, որ հնարավորա կապվածություն կա սեքսուալ ճնշման ու ագրեսսիայի, անզգայնության, կրիմինալ վարքի ու թշնամիներին սպանելու ու տանջելու մեջ /հիշումա ինկվիզիցիայի փառավոր վախտերը/:  :Shok:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (30.06.2010), Mephistopheles (01.07.2010), Skeptic (30.06.2010)

----------


## ars83

> Ասումա, որ գիտական հետազոտություններ կան /ի դեպ, ներքևում տալիսա հետազոտությունների հղումներ/, որ ցույց են տալիս որ սեքսուալ ինստինկտի ճնշումը բերումա տվյալ հասարակարգում ագրեսսիայի աճի: Նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններ դատապարտող հասարակարգերը ավելի ջղայն են ու ավելի թունդ հանցագործությունների ու բռնության ցուցանիշներ ունեն: Ասումա, որ հնարավորա կապվածություն կա սեքսուալ ճնշման ու ագրեսսիայի, անզգայնության, կրիմինալ վարքի ու թշնամիներին սպանելու ու տանջելու մեջ:


Շատ լավ, սա էլ ընդունենք (մի վերապահումով, որի մասին ստորև կգրեմ): Մի քանի դիտողություն:
ա) Գրվածը վերաբերում է աշխարհիկ լայն հասարակությանը: Կուսակրոնությունը, ինչպես գիտենք, չի պարտադրվում աշխարհիկներին, միայն որոշ աստիճան ունեցող հոգևորականներին, որոնց թիվն անհամեմատ փոքր է թեկուզ որևէ մեկ (քրիստոնեական) պետության սահմաններում վերցրած բնակչության թվի համեմատ.
բ) Քրիստոնեական ուսմունքը, կուսակրոնության հետ միասին հոգևորականի համար նախանշում է նաև այլ կրքերից հրաժարում, այդ թվում բոլոր նրանցից, որոնք ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի կերպով կարող են առաջ բերել նշված բացասական երևույթները՝ սպանել, տանջել, ճնշել, և այլն.
գ) Զուտ վիճակագրական տեսանկյունից նշված մեջբերումը հոգևորական հասարակության նկատմամբ կիրառելը, ըստ իս, կոռեկտ չէ: Գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ այն մարդկանց բազմությունը, որոնց հարցման և հետազոտությունների հիման վրա կատարվել են այս եզրակացությունները, չի ներառում, կամ չնչին տոկոս է ներառում հոգևորականներից (այս երրորդ կետը շատ նուրբ սխալ է, որին բազմաթիվ անգամ հանդիպում եմ, օրինակ՝ համասեռամոլության, ազգայնամոլության, որդեգրումների և այլ հարցերի շուրջ հետազոտությունների արդյունքները ներկայացնելիս):

Հիմա վերապահման մասին:



> Նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններ դատապարտող հասարակարգերը ավելի ջղայն են ու ավելի թունդ հանցագործությունների ու բռնության ցուցանիշներ ունեն:


Երբ քրիստոնեական ուսմունքը (կամ էլ, թեկուզ ոչ քրիստոնեականը) խորհուրդ է տալիս որևէ երևույթից հրաժարում, ապա փոխարենը առաջարկում է մոտիվացում, ինչպես նաև գործնական միջոցներ (ֆիզիկական և հոգեբանական)՝ այդ հրաժարումը գիտակցված կերպով իրագործելու համար:
Իհարկե, եթե պարզապես նշվի «տաբուն» և մարդն անգիտակցորեն հետևի նրան ու չկիրառի (կամ թերի կիրառի) միջոցները, որոնք ուղղված են երևույթի բացառմանը, վերջիվերջո չի դիմանա և կխախտի «տաբուն», և դեռ շատ էլ ավելի մեծ վնաս կարող է պատճառել հասարակությանը:
 :Think:  Ինձ շատ կասկածելի է թվում այն պնդումը, որ նախամուսնական սեռական կապեր գործածող հասարակությունները պակաս թունդ հանցագործություններ ունեն կամ էլ ցածր բռնության ցուցանիշեր:

----------


## Leo Negri

> ա) Գրվածը վերաբերում է աշխարհիկ լայն հասարակությանը: Կուսակրոնությունը, ինչպես գիտենք, չի պարտադրվում աշխարհիկներին, միայն որոշ աստիճան ունեցող հոգևորականներին, որոնց թիվն անհամեմատ փոքր է թեկուզ որևէ մեկ (քրիստոնեական) պետության սահմաններում վերցրած բնակչության թվի համեմատ.


Գրվածը վերաբերվումա բոլորին: Ու երբ կուսակրոն միկրոհասարակարգը իշխանություն է ձեռք բերում ոչ կուսակրոն մակրոհասարակարգի վրա, ինչպես տեղի ունեցավ միջնադարում, մենք ունենում ենք խաչակրաց արշավանքներ ու ինկվիզիցիա:




> բ) Քրիստոնեական ուսմունքը, կուսակրոնության հետ միասին հոգևորականի համար նախանշում է նաև այլ կրքերից հրաժարում, այդ թվում բոլոր նրանցից, որոնք ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի կերպով կարող են առաջ բերել նշված բացասական երևույթները՝ սպանել, տանջել, ճնշել, և այլն.


Փաստն այն է, որ թեորիան երբեմն չի բռնում պրակտիկայի հետ: Քրիստոնյաները իրենց հաղթարշավը Եվրոպայով սկսել են սպանելով, ճնշելով ու տանջելով /հիշենք Հիպաթիայի պատմությունը ու Ալեքսանդրիայի գրադարանի հրդեհելը/: Ըստ ինձ, դա հստակ կորելացվածա սեքսուալ ցանկությունների ճնշման ու ոչ էֆֆեկտիվ սուբլիմացիայի հետ:




> գ) Զուտ վիճակագրական տեսանկյունից նշված մեջբերումը հոգևորական հասարակության նկատմամբ կիրառելը, ըստ իս, կոռեկտ չէ: Գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ այն մարդկանց բազմությունը, որոնց հարցման և հետազոտությունների հիման վրա կատարվել են այս եզրակացությունները, չի ներառում, կամ չնչին տոկոս է ներառում հոգևորականներից (այս երրորդ կետը շատ նուրբ սխալ է, որին բազմաթիվ անգամ հանդիպում եմ, օրինակ՝ համասեռամոլության, ազգայնամոլության, որդեգրումների և այլ հարցերի շուրջ հետազոտությունների արդյունքները ներկայացնելիս):


Նայիր Գարդմանիանի նախորդ վիդեոն: Ինքը հոգևոր ամենաթունդ ստրուկտուրա ունեցող հոգևոր կառույցի մասին է՝ ասել է թե կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու:




> Երբ քրիստոնեական ուսմունքը (կամ էլ, թեկուզ ոչ քրիստոնեականը) խորհուրդ է տալիս որևէ երևույթից հրաժարում, ապա փոխարենը առաջարկում է մոտիվացում, ինչպես նաև գործնական միջոցներ (ֆիզիկական և հոգեբանական)՝ այդ հրաժարումը գիտակցված կերպով իրագործելու համար:


Այդպես էլ կա: Բայց ֆիզիկական ու հոգեբանական միջոցները տարբերվում են իրենց էֆֆեկտիվությամբ: Օրինակ բուդդիստները երբեք թունդ կրոնական պատերազմ արած չկան:




> Իհարկե, եթե պարզապես նշվի «տաբուն» և մարդն անգիտակցորեն հետևի նրան ու չկիրառի (կամ թերի կիրառի) միջոցները, որոնք ուղղված են երևույթի բացառմանը, վերջիվերջո չի դիմանա և կխախտի «տաբուն», և դեռ շատ էլ ավելի մեծ վնաս կարող է պատճառել հասարակությանը:


Ըստ ինձ, քրիստոնեության մեջ հենց այդ դեպքնա: Չնայած նույնիսկ քրիստոնեության մեջ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր ինտուիտիվ կարողանում են հասկանալ կուսակրոնության խորհուրդը ու ճիշտ կերպով սուբլիմացնել սեքսուալ կոնտուրը, բայց ավելի գլոբալ տեսանկյունից դա այդպես չէ, ու քրիստոնեությունը մնում է չգիտակցված տաբուների կրոն՝ սեքսուալ տաբուները ներառյալ: 




> Ինձ շատ կասկածելի է թվում այն պնդումը, որ նախամուսնական սեռական կապեր գործածող հասարակությունները պակաս թունդ հանցագործություններ ունեն կամ էլ ցածր բռնության ցուցանիշեր:


Դրա համար էլ կան գիտական ստատիստիկ հետազոտություններ, որ թվալը քիչ լինի, իսկ ստույգ իմանալը շատ:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (30.06.2010), Mephistopheles (01.07.2010), Skeptic (30.06.2010)

----------


## ars83

> Գրվածը վերաբերվումա բոլորին:


Քրիստոնեական Եկեղեցին երբևէ աշխարհիկ հավատացյալներին խորհուրդ է տվել ապրել կուսակրոն կյանքո՞վ:




> Փաստն այն է, որ թեորիան երբեմն չի բռնում պրակտիկայի հետ: Քրիստոնյաները իրենց հաղթարշավը Եվրոպայով սկսել են սպանելով, ճնշելով ու տանջելով /հիշենք Հիպաթիայի պատմությունը ու Ալեքսանդրիայի գրադարանի հրդեհելը/: Ըստ ինձ, դա հստակ կորելացվածա սեքսուալ ցանկությունների ճնշման ու ոչ էֆֆեկտիվ սուբլիմացիայի հետ:


Բնավ չեմ արդարացնում խաչակրաց արշավանքները: Ուղղակի բռնության կապը «էֆֆեկտիվ սուբլիմացիայի» հետ պարզելու համար մի հարց. իսկ մահմեդական պատերազմները և՞ս կորելացված են «ոչ էֆֆեկտիվ սուբլիմացիայի հետ» (ինչքանով հասկացա, մահմեդականությունում այդ խնդիրը չկա, ինչն ա շատ՝ հարեմն ու կանայք): Կամ ասենք, այնպիսի երևույթները, ինչպես 12-ամյա երեխայի ոտքերը պայտելը (նալելը):




> ...ավելի գլոբալ տեսանկյունից դա այդպես չէ, ու քրիստոնեությունը մնում է չգիտակցված տաբուների կրոն՝ սեքսուալ տաբուները ներառյալ:


Ու տվյալ խնդրի լուծումը ո՞րն է՝ վերացնել «տաբունե՞րը», թե՞ առաջարկել գիտակցել այն սկզբունքները, որոնց վրա դրանք հիմնված են:




> Դրա համար էլ կան գիտական ստատիստիկ հետազոտություններ, որ թվալը քիչ լինի, իսկ ստույգ իմանալը շատ:


Չնայած ես հիմա դժվարանում եմ որևէ հասարակություն գտնել, որ գլոբալ առումով չի գործածում նախամուսնական սեռական կապեր, այդուհանդերձ, կարծում ես, օրինակ, Չինաստանում կամ Աֆրիկյան երկրներում (որտեղ ոչ այնքան քիչ քանակով անչափահաս հղիներ են հանդիպում) հանցագործությունները պակաս վայրենի են, քան, օրինակ, Վենեսուելայո՞ւմ:

----------

Chuk (30.06.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> գ) Զուտ վիճակագրական տեսանկյունից նշված մեջբերումը հոգևորական հասարակության նկատմամբ կիրառելը, ըստ իս, կոռեկտ չէ: Գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ այն մարդկանց բազմությունը, որոնց հարցման և հետազոտությունների հիման վրա կատարվել են այս եզրակացությունները, չի ներառում, կամ չնչին տոկոս է ներառում հոգևորականներից (այս երրորդ կետը շատ նուրբ սխալ է, որին բազմաթիվ անգամ հանդիպում եմ, օրինակ՝ համասեռամոլության, ազգայնամոլության, որդեգրումների և այլ հարցերի շուրջ հետազոտությունների արդյունքները ներկայացնելիս):


Արս, կարծում եմ, եթե վիճակագրական ուսումնասիրության ընթացքում հարցվեին նաև կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու մանկապիղծ–համասեռամոլ կուսակրոնները, վիճակագրությունը դրանից միայն կտուժեր։

Արդյոք այդ երևույթը այն մասին չի խոսում, որ գոնե կաթոլիկ /չեմ ուզում ասել քրիստոնեկան/ կրոնի շրջանակներում մի բան սխալ է, քանի որ փաստացի մեթոդը չի աշխատում եւ խոտան է տալիս, արդյունավետ չէ։

Իդեպ, կաթոլիկ եկեղեցում այս չարիք հանդիսացող երևույթները արդեն այն մասշտաբների են հասնում, որ դրանց թաքցնելը անխուսափելի է դառնում, ամբողջ աշխարհի մասշտաբով։ Մինչ այդ էլ է հայտնի, թե վատիկանի պապերը ինչերով են զբաղվել...

----------

Mephistopheles (01.07.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Քրիստոնեական Եկեղեցին երբևէ աշխարհիկ հավատացյալներին խորհուրդ է տվել ապրել կուսակրոն կյանքո՞վ:


Քրիստոնեական կուսակրոն եկեղեցին միշտ էլ փորձելա խառնվի աշխարհիկ քաղաքականության ու աշխարհիկ իշխանությունների ընդունած որոշումների մեջ: Ամբողջ միջնադարյան պատմությունը դրա օրինակնա: 




> Բնավ չեմ արդարացնում խաչակրաց արշավանքները: Ուղղակի բռնության կապը «էֆֆեկտիվ սուբլիմացիայի» հետ պարզելու համար մի հարց. իսկ մահմեդական պատերազմները և՞ս կորելացված են «ոչ էֆֆեկտիվ սուբլիմացիայի հետ» (ինչքանով հասկացա, մահմեդականությունում այդ խնդիրը չկա, ինչն ա շատ՝ հարեմն ու կանայք): Կամ ասենք, այնպիսի երևույթները, ինչպես 12-ամյա երեխայի ոտքերը պայտելը (նալելը):


Շարիաթն շատ խիստ օրենքներ ունի նախամուսնական կապերին վերաբերվող: Բացի այդ, սեքսուալ բնագավառը միակը չի, որ ազդումա ագրեսսիայի վրա, կան նաև շատ ուրիշ պարամետրներ:
Տենց օրինակ ցուրտ եղանակին պաղպաղակ ուտելը կամ թաց մազերով դուրս գալը կարա բերի հիվանդության, բայց կարա և չբերի, ու հիվանդություն առաջացնող միակ ֆակտորը չի: 




> Ու տվյալ խնդրի լուծումը ո՞րն է՝ վերացնել «տաբունե՞րը», թե՞ առաջարկել գիտակցել այն սկզբունքները, որոնց վրա դրանք հիմնված են:


Դրա լուծումը խելքը գլխին տաբուները տեղափոխելնա աշխարհիկ օրենսդրական դաշտ, ինչը և պատմականորեն արվելա, իսկ ախմախ անհիմն տաբուները վերացնելնա որպես արխաիկ հանդիսացող:




> Չնայած ես հիմա դժվարանում եմ որևէ հասարակություն գտնել, որ գլոբալ առումով չի գործածում նախամուսնական սեռական կապեր, այդուհանդերձ, կարծում ես, օրինակ, Չինաստանում կամ Աֆրիկյան երկրներում (որտեղ ոչ այնքան քիչ քանակով անչափահաս հղիներ են հանդիպում) հանցագործությունները պակաս վայրենի են, քան, օրինակ, Վենեսուելայո՞ւմ:


1. Կրկին, սեքսուալ ցանկությունների ճնշումը միակ որոշիչ ֆակտորը չի:
2. Սեքսուալ տաբուներ կան նույնիսկ ամենախուլ աֆրիկական գեղերում, սխալա կարծելը թե մենակ թունդ զարգացած հասարակարգները տաբուներ ունեն:
3. Թե Վենեսուելայում, թե Աֆրիկայում շատ ուժեղա կաթոլիցիզմի ազդեցությունը:
4. Թե Վենեսուելայում, թե Աֆրիկայում ժամանակին քրիստոնյաները նենց բաներ են արել, որ ամենաթունդ կաննիբալական ցեղի մտքով էլ չէր գա /բնիկների հենոցիդ, ստրուկներով քրիստոնեության կողմից արդարացված առևտուր/:
5. Հղիները ըստ այդ երկրի օրենքի չափահաս են:

----------

Skeptic (30.06.2010)

----------


## ars83

> Արդյոք այդ երևույթը այն մասին չի խոսում, որ գոնե կաթոլիկ /չեմ ուզում ասել քրիստոնեկան/ կրոնի շրջանակներում մի բան սխալ է, քանի որ փաստացի մեթոդը չի աշխատում եւ խոտան է տալիս, արդյունավետ չէ։


Անի ջան, խոտան է տալիս այն հոգևորականների կամքը՝ հավատարիմ մնալու կուսակրոնության _քրիստոնեական_ սկզբունքին, որոնք այն խախտում են: Բայց _բուն սկզբունքն_ ինչո՞վ է խանգարում հասարակությանը: Հո այդ սկզբունքը չի՞ ասում՝ կնոջ հետ չքնես, բայց տղամարդու կամ երեխայի հետ մեկ-մեկ կարող ես: Հիմա եթե տվյալ մարդը հավատարիմ չի մնում իր հավատքի սկզբունքներին (որոնք ներառում են կուսակրոնությունը), արդյո՞ք չարիքի արմատը կուսակրոնությունն է: Եթե այդպիսի մարդը ամուսնանա, սեռական կյանքով ապրի, մանկապղծությունը հասարակությունում պակասելո՞ւ է:

Ես հասկանում եմ վրդովմունքը նրանց հանդեպ, ովքեր հավատարիմ չեն մնում քրիստոնեական սկզբունքներին, բայց կոչում են իրենց քրիստոնյա, բայց արդյո՞ք պբյեկտիվ է բողոքն ուղղել _քրիստոնեական դրույթների_ դեմ:
Հիմա, եթե մեր երկրում Սահմանադրության պահանջները թերի են կատարվում, պետք է բողոքն ուղղենք սահմանադրության գաղափարի դե՞մ, թե՞ չկատարողների:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:42 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:36 ----------




> Բացի այդ, սեքսուալ բնագավառը միակը չի, որ ազդումա ագրեսսիայի վրա, կան նաև շատ ուրիշ պարամետրներ:


Բա նոր ինչ-որ մեկը ներկայացնում էր «սեքսի պակասը» որպես ագրեսիայի կարևոր պատճառ, ու չէր խոսում մնացած պարամետրերից:  :Wink:  Մի քիչ օբյեկտիվ չի ստացվում, էլի:




> 3. Թե Վենեսուելայում, թե Աֆրիկայում շատ ուժեղա կաթոլիցիզմի ազդեցությունը:
> 4. Թե Վենեսուելայում, թե Աֆրիկայում ժամանակին քրիստոնյաները նենց բաներ են արել, որ ամենաթունդ կաննիբալական ցեղի մտքով էլ չէր գա /բնիկների հենոցիդ, ստրուկներով քրիստոնեության կողմից արդարացված առևտուր/:


Ես հասկանում եմ քո բողոքը կաթոլիկության դեմ, ինչպես և Անիինը, գրել եմ վերը, էլ չկրկնեմ, եթե կարելի է:



> 5. Հղիները ըստ այդ երկրի օրենքի չափահաս են:


Բա այն որ առողջությանը կարող է վնաս լինել, հե՞չ:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Բա նոր ինչ-որ մեկը ներկայացնում էր «սեքսի պակասը» որպես ագրեսիայի կարևոր պատճառ, ու չէր խոսում մնացած պարամետրերից:  Մի քիչ օբյեկտիվ չի ստացվում, էլի:


Այսինքն ես, եթե ասենք ցուրտ եղանակին նուդիստական լողափ պաղպաղակ ուտելով գնալը ներկայացնեմ որպես հիվանդանալու կարևոր պատճառ, անպայման ձեռի հետ պետքա մրսածության անխտիր բոլոր պատճառներին նվիրված դիսերտացիա պաշտպանեմ, որ իմ պատճառը իրականությանը համապատասխանող համարվի?
Մաթեմատիկոց ես, պիտի որ անցած լինես

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiple_correlation




> Ես հասկանում եմ քո բողոքը կաթոլիկության դեմ, ինչպես և Անիինը, գրել եմ վերը, էլ չկրկնեմ, եթե կարելի է:


http://hy.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D4%B3%...A1%D6%81%D5%AB




> Հայտնի է նաև, որ մեծ հռչակ վայելող Նարեկացին ունեցել է նաև թշնամիներ՝ հոգևոր դասի բարձր շրջաններից։ Նա ինչ–ինչ պատճառներով մեղադրվել, և անգամ հոգևոր դատարան է կանչվել։ Ենթադրվում է, որ Նարեկացին հալածվել է Թոնդրակեցիների աղանդին պատկանելու կամ հարելու համար (Ըստ որոշ ուսումնասիրողների, կաթողիկոսի կողմից իբրև թոնդրակեցի է բանտարկվել Նարեկացու հայրը։ Թոնդրակեցիությանը հարելու մեջ կասկածվել է նաև Անանիա Նարեկացին։)


Հաճախ երբ խոսում ենք ինկվիզիցիայի մասին, մոռանում ենք, որ մեր կուսակրոն եկեղեցինելա նման կառույց ունեցել: Հետաքրքիրա, մահապատիժներ էղել են?




> Բա այն որ առողջությանը կարող է վնաս լինել, հե՞չ:


Իսլամական հասարակարգում բավականին հաճախ են անհաջող ծննդաբերության հետևանքով մահերը: Հնդկականում պակաս չեն:
Դա ինչ կապ ունի կուսակրոնության ու սեռական ցանկությունները ճնշելու ու իրանց ագրեսսիայի վրա ազդելու հետ?

----------


## Շինարար

Էս կուսակրոնության վերաբերյալ մի առակ հիշեցի, գուցե մանրամասները լավ չեմ հիշում, բայց մոտավորապես էսպիսի բան էր. մի մարդ իր տղային մեղքերից զերծ պահելու համար անմարդաբնակ կղզում ա պահում, որ կնոջ երես չտեսնի մինչև չափահաս դառնալը, տասնութը որ լրանում ա, տանում ա քաղաք ման ածելու, տաբեր բաներ ցույց տալու, ճանապարհին երեք աղջիկ են անցնում, տան հորը հարցնում ա, թե այ հեր, էս ի՞նչ են: Հայրն էլ բա՝ հեչ, տերտերի սագերն են… Վերջը, որ վերադառնում են կղզի, հերը հարցնում ա, թե այ տղա ջան, էսքան բան տեսար էսօր, ի՞նչը քեզ ամ,ենից շատ դուր եկքվ, ի՞նչ կուզենայիր ունենալ, ասում ա՝ հերա, շատ բաներ դուրս եկան, բայց ամենաշատը կուզենայի էն տերտերի սագերից մի հատ ունենայի :Blush:  
Թե՞ սա կուսակրոնության թեմայով չէր :Xeloq:

----------

Mephistopheles (30.06.2010)

----------


## ars83

> Այսինքն ես, եթե ասենք ցուրտ եղանակին նուդիստական լողափ պաղպաղակ ուտելով գնալը ներկայացնեմ որպես հիվանդանալու կարևոր պատճառ, անպայման ձեռի հետ պետքա մրսածության անխտիր բոլոր պատճառներին նվիրված դիսերտացիա պաշտպանեմ, որ իմ պատճառը իրականությանը համապատասխանող համարվի?


Հարցը դրա մասին չէր, այլ տվյալ գործոնի ազդեցության չափի: 
Հարց. արդյո՞ք սեռական հարաբերությունների սակավությունը _վճռորոշ_ դեր է խաղում հասարակության հանցագործացվածության մեջ:




> http://hy.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D4%B3%...A1%D6%81%D5%AB


Այսի՞նքն: Գրիգոր Նարեկացին ինչ-որ մեկին տանջամա՞հ է արել, կամ սպանե՞լ, կամ ճնշե՞լ:




> Հաճախ երբ խոսում ենք ինկվիզիցիայի մասին, մոռանում ենք, որ մեր կուսակրոն եկեղեցինելա նման կառույց ունեցել: Հետաքրքիրա, մահապատիժներ էղել են?


Այ այս հարցն ինձ էլ է շատ հետաքրքրում (արդո՞ք մենք ունեցել ենք ինկվիզիցիա): Չե՞ս նշի աղբյուրները, որոնք պատմում են ՀԱԵ՝ ինկվիզիցիոն կառույց ունենալու մասին:




> Իսլամական հասարակարգում բավականին հաճախ են անհաջող ծննդաբերության հետևանքով մահերը: Հնդկականում պակաս չեն:
> Դա ինչ կապ ունի կուսակրոնության ու սեռական ցանկությունները ճնշելու ու իրանց ագրեսսիայի վրա ազդելու հետ?


Հավանական չէ՞ այն միտքը, որ անհաջող ծննդաբերությունը, ֆիզիոլոգիապես և հոգեբանորեն սեռական հարաբերություններին անպատրաստ օրգանիզմի ապրած սթրեսը ևս կարող է հանգեցնել ագրեսիվության:
Բայց սկզբնական հարցն ուրիշ էր. մահմեդական երկրում, որտեղ կուսակրոնություն չկա, կատարվում նման վայրագ հանցագործություն (երեխային պայտել): Իսկ Վիքիփեդիան պնդում է, թե «սեքսի պակասի պատճառով կարող է հասարակությունն ավելի վայրենի հանցագործություններ անել»: Ինչ-որ չի բռնում մեկը մյուսին:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Հարց. արդյո՞ք սեռական հարաբերությունների սակավությունը վճռորոշ դեր է խաղում հասարակության հանցագործացվածության մեջ:


Ապացուցված է ագրեսիվության ու հասարակության սեքսուալ առումով ճնշված լինելու կորրելացիան: Վճռորոշ և միակ գործոնը դա չէ, բայց այնուամենայնիվ գործոն է, ու բավականին ուժեղ:




> Այսի՞նքն: Գրիգոր Նարեկացին ինչ-որ մեկին տանջամա՞հ է արել, կամ սպանե՞լ, կամ ճնշե՞լ:





> Այ այս հարցն ինձ էլ է շատ հետաքրքրում (արդո՞ք մենք ունեցել ենք ինկվիզիցիա): Չե՞ս նշի աղբյուրները, որոնք պատմում են ՀԱԵ՝ ինկվիզիցիոն կառույց ունենալու մասին:


Խնդրում եմ ավելի ուշադիր կարդալ գրառումներս: Նույն մեջբերումը մի հատ էլ եմ անում




> Հայտնի է նաև, որ մեծ հռչակ վայելող Նարեկացին ունեցել է նաև թշնամիներ՝ հոգևոր դասի բարձր շրջաններից։ Նա ինչ–ինչ պատճառներով մեղադրվել, և անգամ հոգևոր դատարան է կանչվել։ Ենթադրվում է, որ Նարեկացին հալածվել է Թոնդրակեցիների աղանդին պատկանելու կամ հարելու համար (Ըստ որոշ ուսումնասիրողների, կաթողիկոսի կողմից իբրև թոնդրակեցի է բանտարկվել Նարեկացու հայրը։ Թոնդրակեցիությանը հարելու մեջ կասկածվել է նաև Անանիա Նարեկացին։)


Դեռևս դպրոցում եմ լսել, թե պատմության, թե հայոց լեզվի ուսուցչուհիների կողմից, որ Նարեկացին հալածվելա: Իսկ դե երբ եկեղեցին հոգևոր դատարանի վերդիկտով մարդա բանտարկում/հալածում կրոնական հայացքների տարբեր լինելու մեղադրանքով, դա բավականին մոտ է ինկվիզիցիա կոչեցյալին:




> Հավանական չէ՞ այն միտքը, որ անհաջող ծննդաբերությունը, ֆիզիոլոգիապես և հոգեբանորեն սեռական հարաբերություններին անպատրաստ օրգանիզմի ապրած սթրեսը ևս կարող է հանգեցնել ագրեսիվության:


Չէի ասի: Ավելի շուտ կբերի ծեծված ամենինչից վախեցող մարդու առաջացմանը: Եթե մուսուլմանական կանանց նաես, հաճախ նման բան էլ նկատվումա:




> Բայց սկզբնական հարցն ուրիշ էր. մահմեդական երկրում, որտեղ կուսակրոնություն չկա, կատարվում նման վայրագ հանցագործություն (երեխային պայտել): Իսկ Վիքիփեդիան պնդում է, թե «սեքսի պակասի պատճառով կարող է հասարակությունն ավելի վայրենի հանցագործություններ անել»: Ինչ-որ չի բռնում մեկը մյուսին:


Խնդրում եմ ավելի ուշադիր կարդալ գրառումներս: Նշեմ երկրորդ անգամ՝ իսլամի ներքո սեքսուալ հարաբերությունները ճնշող օրենքները շատ ավելի խիստ են, ու շատ ավելի խիստ են պատժվում, քան քրիստոնեության ներքո՝ չնայած և կրոնական ցելիբատ իսլամում չկա: Դեռևս վերջերս էին ցանցում հեռախոսով նկարած վիդեո դրել, թե ոնց են արաբ աղջկա գլուխը ամբոխով ջարդում՝ ինչա նախամուսնական կապա ունեցել:

----------

Mephistopheles (30.06.2010), Skeptic (30.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> .......................
> 
> 
> Տես՝ ինչ հետաքրքիր բան ստացվեց: Ես պատահական, առաջին մտածած բանն ասեցի՝ համոզված լինելով, որ չունենալով ծննդաբերության փորձառություն, պնդումս բացարձակապես ոչ կոմպետենտ է: Բայց քեզ այն *հնարավոր* թվաց: Հենց սա էլ ցույց է տալիս (ըստ իս), որ երբ մեկն ասում է, որ կուսակրոնությունն իրագործելի է, այդքան միարժեք «հնարավոր չէ» ասելը այնքան էլ կոռեկտ չէ:


հնարավոր և հավանական, որովհետև դրան կարող է լինել գիտական բացատրություն… այն ունի նաև տրամաբանակ մոտեցում, չնայած դու դա չես անում, բայց մենք ենք անում… այստեղ նորից պիտի հիշեմ 10րդ հարկից ընկնելը… դու չես ընկել, ընկնողի էլ չես տեսել ու հավանական է որ ոչ էլ կտեսնես այդ մարդում, բայց պնդում կարող ես անել և մենք դա կհամարենք հավանակ բոլորիս հայտնի պատճառներով…

Արս ջան, հարցը դու սխալ ես դիտում, սեքսուալ կյանքից հրաժարվելը որևէ անձի կողմից դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ կուսակրոնութունը որպես կանոն կիրառելի է… եթե մեկը 1000 կգ բարձրացնում է դա չի նշանակում որ մարդկության համար դա կիրառելի է ու կարող ես նորմ սահմանել… 

… արի հարցն այսպես դնեմ. եթե կուսակրոն հոգևորական կարգվելու պայմաններից մեկը լիներ պարտադիր կռտումը, քանի՞ կուսակրոն հոգևորական մենք այսօր կունենայինք… ես կասեի մեր հոգևորականության 99.9999% կհրաժարվեր կուսակրոնությունից… սա նշանակում է որ նրանք այնուամենայնիվ "օգտագործելու են աստծո տրված բարիքը"… 

ինձ թվում է դու ճգնավորությունը խառնում ես կուսակրոնության հետ… դրանք ֆունդամենտալ տարբեր բաներ են




> Միանգամայն համաձայն եմ, որ մարդն ունի կրքեր և բնազդներ, որոնք բնորոշ են նաև կենդանիներին, և դրանցից մեկն է սեռական պահանջը: Բայց, իմ կարծիքով, այս պահանջը կառավարելի, ոչ կենսական է (ինչպես, ասենք, շնչելը): Աղոթքը՝ որպես կառավարման միջոց բնավ անզոր չէի համարի, թեկուզև այն նկատառումից ելնելով, որ կենտրոնացած աղոթքը ուշադրությունը կարող է շեղել մնացած բոլոր պահանջներից:
> Այսինքն, մեր տեսակետների տարբերությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ իմ ելակետը այն է, որ *սեռական պահանջը կառավարելի է*, այնպես, ինչպես *օրինակ բարկությունը*, նյարդային լարվածությունը ցասումի տեսքով լիցքաթափելու պահանջը, իսկ քո տեսակետից (ինչքանով հասկանում եմ)՝ կառավարելի չէ, կենսական պահանջ է, այնպես, ինչպես, օրինակ սնվելը, կամ շնչելը: Վերջինի վերաբերյալ պետք է նկատեմ, որ սնվելը կամ շնչելը էապես տարբերվում են սեռական պահանջից նախ նրանով, որ դրանք գործում են մարդու ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում, իսկ սեռական պահանջը ժամանակավոր է, երկրորդ՝ շնչելու և սնվելու պահանջմ ունեն բոլոր մարդիկ՝ առանց բացառության, մինչդեռ գոյություն ունեն մարդիկ (ասեքսուալներ), որոնց մոտ սեռական պահանջը բացակայում է:


Կառավարելի չի նշանակում հրաժարվել… սրանք տարբեր բաներ են… ամեն մարդ պետք ա կառավարի իր ոչ միայն սեքսուալ այլ նաև մնացած կարիքներն ու պահանջները, բայց հրաժարվելը անբանական երևույթ է… աղոթքը սեքսուալ պահանջները սանձելու համար չի, աղոթքի իմաստը լրիվ կորում է այդ դեպքում… և աղոթելով երկար չես կառավարի քո սեքսուալ պահանջները, նամանավանդ այսօրվա պայմաններում, հոգևորականների պարագայում որոնք շփվում են աշխարհիկ մարդկանց հետ… հեղեղի դեմը չես առնի… 

… թեկուզ և ժամանակավոր, այնուամենայնիվ բնական է և սա ավելի կարևոր ասպեկտ է… 




> Դե, հոգևորական (ի նկատի ունեմ՝ հոգևորականին ներկայացվող բոլոր պահանջներին համապատասխանող) լինելն, ինքնին, որոշ իմաստով «անբնական» ա: Ինչո՞ւ պետք է հոգևորականը լրիվ նույն կերպարն ունենա, ինչ մյուսները: Օրինակ, սպորտսմենները չե՞ն տարբերվում մնացածներից:


տարբերվել բոլորովին էլ չի նշանակում լինել անբանական… բոլորս էլ տարբեր ենք, բայց երբ տարբերությունը լինում է անբանական դա արդեն ունենում է նաև վատ հետևանքներ… սեքսուալ չբավարարված մարդուց լավ բան դժվար է սպասել… սեքսուալ անբավարարվածությունը շատ չարիքների դրդապատճառ է…






> Ինչքանով ինձ հայտնի է՝ բուդդիզմում ևս կա կուսակրոնության (կամ սեռական ցանկությունը զսպելու) միջոցով ինքնամաքրվելու կամ վերնայինին ծառայելու գաղափար (բայց չեմ պնդում, որովհետև բուդդիզմին գրեթե ծանոթ չեմ): Կրտելը ևս տարբերակ է, բայց ոչ այնքան արդյունավետ, ինձ թվում ա, քանի որ լուծում ա խնդիրը _մեխանիկորեն_, առանց հոգեբանական ու գիտակցական մեխանիզմների ներառման, որն էլ չի նպաստում բնավորության, կամքի ամրապնդմանը: 
> Կուսակրոնությունը, ինչքանով ես եմ հասկանում ընդհանուր դրույթի իրականացման մի (ազդեցիկ) միջոց է. _հրաժարվել բոլոր հաճույքներից և կրքերից, որոնք ունի մարմինը, կարողանալ կառավարել սեփական մարմինն ու ցանկությունները բանականության միջոցով՝ հիմնվելով քրիստոնեական ուսմունքի դրույթների վրա:_


Կրտվելը, "կակռազ" ավելի լավ է ցույց տալիս քո նվիրվածությունը աստծուն… ավելի լավ ես կենտրոնանում աստծուն ծառայելու վրա… եթե առաջ 6 աղոթքից 4-ը սեքսուալ պահանջներդ սանձելքւ համար էր ապա կրտվելուց հետո 6-6-ը աստծուն է նվիրված, ինչով է սա անընդունելի… ես կասեի հենց ինքն ա…

դուրս է գալիս աստծուն ծառայել նշանակում է շարունակաբար սեքսից հրաժարվել… ուրիշ բանի ժամանակ չի մնում

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:58 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:46 ----------




> Շատ լավ, թեկուզև ուրիշ մոտիվացիոն համակարգի վրա հիմնված, այնուամենայնիվ, կա: Ուրեմն ևս մի օրինակ, որ այն _իրագործելի_ է: (feasible)


Արս, հետո՞ ինչ որ կա… դա բոլորովին էլ չի նշանակում որ ճիշտ է … կամ իրագործելի  դեռ չի նշանակում էֆեկտիվ… կիրառելի չի

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:18 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:58 ----------

Արս ջան, արի ավելի կոնկրետացնենք թեման… 

կուսակրոն վարդապետը ինչքանով է ավելի արդյունավետ հրեա ռաբբիից որն ամուսնացած է

----------

Freeman (01.07.2010), Leo Negri (01.07.2010), Skeptic (01.07.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Կրտելը ևս տարբերակ է, բայց ոչ այնքան արդյունավետ, ինձ թվում ա, քանի որ լուծում ա խնդիրը մեխանիկորեն, առանց հոգեբանական ու գիտակցական մեխանիզմների ներառման, որն էլ չի նպաստում բնավորության, կամքի ամրապնդմանը:


Օրինակ, հարավասիական կաստաներից մեկի` հիջրաների դեպքում էդպես չի: /մանրամասն տեղեկությունների համար դիմել Leo Negri-ին, հիջրաների մասին իմ գիտելիքները շաատ ընդհանուր են/:
Իսկ 18-րդ դարում Ռուսիայում ձևավորված սկոպեցների աղանդի շրջանակներում կաստրացիան պարտադիր էր: Ճիշտ ա, դա ավելի շատ կապված ա իրանց ճգնավորական կենսակերպի հետ, բայց, ինչպես կուսակրոնության դեպքում, նպատակը սեռական ցանկությունները մեկընդմիշտ արմատախիլ անելն էր:

----------

Mephistopheles (01.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Անի ջան, խոտան է տալիս այն հոգևորականների կամքը՝ հավատարիմ մնալու կուսակրոնության _քրիստոնեական_ սկզբունքին, որոնք այն խախտում են: Բայց _բուն սկզբունքն_ ինչո՞վ է խանգարում հասարակությանը: Հո այդ սկզբունքը չի՞ ասում՝ կնոջ հետ չքնես, բայց տղամարդու կամ երեխայի հետ մեկ-մեկ կարող ես: Հիմա եթե տվյալ մարդը հավատարիմ չի մնում իր հավատքի սկզբունքներին (որոնք ներառում են կուսակրոնությունը), արդյո՞ք չարիքի արմատը կուսակրոնությունն է: Եթե այդպիսի մարդը ամուսնանա, սեռական կյանքով ապրի, մանկապղծությունը հասարակությունում պակասելո՞ւ է:


 Իրականում դու ճիշտ ես, Արսեն ջան, չարիքի արմատը կուսակրոնությունը չի, այլ կուսակրոնության չհետևելը։ Իսկ դրա պատճառներից կառանձնացնեի այն, որ քրիստոնեական կրոնը երևի թե այն կրոններից է, որ առավել շատ է կապված աշխարհիկ կյանքի հետ։ Հոգեւորականները առանձնեցված սարեր ձորերում չեն ապրում, այլ սովորական մարդկանց կողքին են ապրում, այդ պատճառով նրանց ավելի դժվար է տեսնել նորմալ կյանքը եւ զսպել իրենց։
Մեկ այլ պատճառ՝ կարծում եմ, կուսակրոնության իմաստը եւ նպատակը լավբացատրություն չունեն։ Օրինակ, բուդդիզմը ավելի շատ ուղղած է անհատի հոգևոր զարգացմանը եւ կուսակրոնությունը դիտվում է որպես անհատի հոգու մաքրման եղանակ, ոչ թե Տիրոջը ծառայելու համար է։ Այսինքն, մարդն ինքն է ձգտում մաքրվել, ոչ թե անում է դա որովհետև ուրիշ ճար չունի եւ նորմալ բացատրություն էլ չունի, թե դա իրեն ինչով է նպաստում։  Գուցե լավ ծանոթ չեմ քրիստոնեության մեջ կուսակրոնության բացատրությանը եւ նպատակներին... 

Բացի այդ, կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին միշտ էլ ձգտել է ոսկու, ճոխության, հարստության, աշխարհիկ կյանքին է խառնվել, իշխանության է ձգտել, իսկ այդ դեպքում, եթե նման նյութական ձգտումներով է մարդ ապրում, նրա համար կուսակրոնության իմաստն էլ է կորում։

Ինչ վերաբերում է վերջին հարցադրմանը. կարծում եմ, այո, կպակասի, քանի որ այդ չարիք երևույթները առաջանում են արհեստականորեն ստեղծված պայմաններում։ Եթե չլինեն սեմինարիաները, չի լինի չարաշահման հիմք, որովհետև ուրիշ կերպ... ուղղակի կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու միջավայրում դժվար է պատկերացնել, որ այդ երևույթը երբևէ կվերանա ուրիշ ճանապարհով...

Իրենց վերնախավում ինչ ուզում են՝ անեն։ Բայց վստահել նրանց երեխաներին՝ հանցագործություն է։

----------

յոգի (01.07.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

1. Քրիստոսը ասել է` «ամենեւին մի երդվիր», իսկ կուսակրոնությունը հենց երդմամբ է սահմանվում:
2. Կուսակրոնությունը բնությանը, մեղմ ասած, համահունչ չէ:
3. Կուսակրոնությունը երբեմն արդյունք է շահամոլության:

Իհարկե ինքս էլ բազմաթիվ հիանալի հոգեւորականների եմ ճանաչում, ովքեր կուսակրոն են, բայց ուզում եմ ասել, որ ներկայիս կուսակրոնության դրվածքը չափազանց թերի է: Նախ եւ առաջ, ինչո՞ւ պետք է բարձրաստիճան հոգեւորական դառնալու համար պարտադիր լինել կուսակրոն:

Ինչ վերաբերում է շահամոլությանը, ձեռնադրողը հո պայծառատե՞ս չի, որ իմանա` մարդը իրոք Աստծուն նվիրված է՞, թե՞ գնում է բարձր պաշտոն ստանալու:

Կարելի է մի փոքր համակարգել կուսակրոն դարձողների դրդապատճառներն ու սպասվող հետեւանքները, գուցե շատ բան հստակվի: Կուսակրոն ձեռնադրվողներին կաելի է բաժանել երեք հիմնական խմբերի.
ա. Մարդիկ, ովքեր կուսակրոն են դառնում շնորհիվ Աստծուն նվիրված լինելու ու լավ գիտեն, թե ինչ են անում:
բ. Մարդիկ, ովքեր պաշտոնի են ձգտում:
գ. Մարդիկ, ովքեր շահի ետեւից չեն գնում, բայց կուսակրոն են դառնում թյուրիմացաբար, լինելով պատրանքի մեջ, որը հետագայում հանգեցնում է մի շարք շեղումների` կնամոլության, համասեռամոլության, պեդոֆիլիայի, հոգեկան խանգարման եւ այլն: Նշված երեւույթների ի հայտ գալը նորմալ է, ու չի նշանակում, թե տվյալ մարդը տականք աննասունի մեկն ա: Ճիշտ ա, ինքը մեղավոր ա, որ չի իմացել, որ կուսակրոնությունը իրա համար չի, բայց համակարգը ավելի մեղավոր է:

Շեղումները, որոնց մասին գրեցի (գ) կետում, սովորաբար, ի հայտ են գալիս սեռական ցանկությունը ճնշելու հետեւանքով: Իսկ եթե էն մարդը իրա ցանկությունը ճնշել է, ուրեմն փորձել է լինել «կարգապահ հոգեւորական», պարզապես «ֆազերը գցել են» ու առաջացել է շեղում, ու նաեւ կորցրել է ինքնատիրապետումը եւ ամեն ինչ պատրաստ է:

Մի խոսքով, կուսակրոնության հետ կապված շատ բաներ, իմ խոսրին համոզմամբ, վերանայման կարիք են զգում: Բայց, ցավոք, չեմ հավատում որ այսօր կա մեկը, ով վերանայելու դեպքում ճիշտ որոշում կկարողանա կայացնել:

----------

Ariadna (02.07.2010), Quyr Qery (02.07.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.07.2013)

----------


## ars83

> կուսակրոն վարդապետը ինչքանով է ավելի արդյունավետ հրեա ռաբբիից որն ամուսնացած է


Ինչ սադրիչ հարցեր ես տալիս:  :Jpit:  Ասածիցդ հետևում է, որ քրիստոնյա կուսակրոն վարդապետն էլ, հուդայական րաբբին էլ հավասարապես ծառայում են Աստծուն: Մինչդեռ երկրորդը (կարծում եմ բոլորին էլ հայտնի է), չի ընդունում Քրիստոսի՝ Աստծո Որդի լինելու փաստը, ինչով էլ չի կարող դիտարկվել որպես Աստծո ծառա, հավատացյալ քրիստոնեությունում: Ստացվում է, որ համեմատություն կատարել չենք կարող, կամ եթե կատարենք, ապա համակարգերից յուրաքանչյուրում (քրիստոնեական, հուդայական) ի սկզբանե մյուս կրոնի ծառայողը չի համարվի Աստծո սպասավոր, և տվածդ հարցի պատասխանը միարժեքորեն կորոշվի:
Բայց համեմատությունը կարող ենք կատարել միևնույն կրոնական համակարգում. վերցնենք քրիստոնեությունը: Չամուսնացած կամ կուսակրոն սպասավորն ավելի շատ ժամանակ ունի՝ տրամադրելու եկեղեցական կյանքին, քան ամուսնացածը, որը պետք է խնամք տանի իր կնոջ և ընտանիքի հանդեպ: Ըստ որում, եթե սկսի անտեսել իր ընտանիքը և փոխարենը ժամանակն ամբողջությամբ նվիրի եկեղեցական կյանքին, կդատապարտվի հենց քրիստոնեական դրույթների կողմից. (Ա Տիմ. Ե 8)



> Իսկ եթէ մէկը իւրայիններին եւ մանաւանդ ընտանիքին խնամք չի տանում, հաւատն ուրացել է եւ աւելի չար է, քան անհաւատը։


Ուստիև, կուսակրոնության պայմանը դրվում է միայն բարձր հոգևոր աստիճան ունեցողների առջև, որոնք պետք է իրենց ժամանակի մեծագույն մասը տրամադրեն եկեղեցական կյանքին: Այդպիսի հոգևորականների քանակը, ինչքանով ինձ է հայտնի, մեծ չէ: Միգուցե, ավելի ստույգ վիճակագրական տվյալներ կարողանա հաղորդել _Monk_-ը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչ սադրիչ հարցեր ես տալիս:  Ասածիցդ հետևում է, որ քրիստոնյա կուսակրոն վարդապետն էլ, հուդայական րաբբին էլ հավասարապես *ծառայում են Աստծուն*: Մինչդեռ երկրորդը (կարծում եմ բոլորին էլ հայտնի է), չի ընդունում Քրիստոսի՝ Աստծո Որդի լինելու փաստը, ինչով էլ չի կարող դիտարկվել որպես *Աստծո ծառա*, հավատացյալ քրիստոնեությունում: Ստացվում է, որ համեմատություն կատարել չենք կարող, կամ եթե կատարենք, ապա համակարգերից յուրաքանչյուրում (քրիստոնեական, հուդայական) ի սկզբանե մյուս կրոնի ծառայողը չի *համարվի Աստծո սպասավոր*, և տվածդ հարցի պատասխանը միարժեքորեն կորոշվի:
> Բայց համեմատությունը կարող ենք կատարել միևնույն կրոնական համակարգում. վերցնենք քրիստոնեությունը: Չամուսնացած կամ կուսակրոն սպասավորն ավելի շատ ժամանակ ունի՝ տրամադրելու եկեղեցական կյանքին, քան ամուսնացածը, որը պետք է խնամք տանի իր կնոջ և ընտանիքի հանդեպ: Ըստ որում, եթե սկսի անտեսել իր ընտանիքը և փոխարենը ժամանակն ամբողջությամբ նվիրի եկեղեցական կյանքին, կդատապարտվի հենց քրիստոնեական դրույթների կողմից. (Ա Տիմ. Ե 8)
> 
> Ուստիև, կուսակրոնության պայմանը դրվում է միայն բարձր հոգևոր աստիճան ունեցողների առջև, որոնք պետք է իրենց ժամանակի մեծագույն մասը տրամադրեն եկեղեցական կյանքին: Այդպիսի հոգևորականների քանակը, ինչքանով ինձ է հայտնի, մեծ չէ: Միգուցե, ավելի ստույգ վիճակագրական տվյալներ կարողանա հաղորդել _Monk_-ը:


Արս ջան, գրածներդ կրոնական տեսանկյունից միգուցե ճիշտ են, բայց ըստ էության անիմաստ քանի որ հոգևորականը պետք է ծառայի ոչ թե աստծուն այլ մարդուն… աստված ոչ ծառայի և ոչ էլ սպասավորի կարիք ունի… երբ հարցին այս տեսանկյունից նայես ապա կուսակրոնությունը կդառնա անիմաստ…

----------

Ուլուանա (07.06.2014)

----------


## Skeptic

*ԿՈՒՍԱԿՐՈՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ԱՆԱՌԱԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ Ե*

_Բենիկ Ծ. Վարդապետը (Եղիազարյան) եղել է Էջմիածնի միաբան և Կոմիտասի մոտ ընկերներից մեկը: Հաջողության չհասնելով իր նախաձեռնած բարենորոգչական շարժման մեջ` նա ինքնակամ կարգալույծ է լինում:_

Հայ ժողովուրդ, լավ ուշք դարձրու այս վերնագրին և լսիր ինձ:

Քրիստոսը ամուսնական խնդիրը բոլորովին ազատ ե թողել. ով կամենում ե, պետք ե ամուսնանա. ամուսնանալը լավ ե պոռնկությունից:

Պողոս առաքյալն ասում ե. «Ամեն մարդ թող իր կինն ունենա, վոր չը պոռնկանա»: Նույն առաքյալը. «Ով վոր ժուժկալ մնալ չի կարող, թող ամուսնանա. վորովհետև ավելի լավ է ամուսնանալ, քան վառվել»:

«Յեպիսկոպոսին վայել ե, որ մի կին ունենա»:

«Ամուսնությունը ամեն կողմից պատվական ե և անկողինը սուրբ»:
«Ամուսնությունը Աստծո արքայության համար առաքինություններ սովորեցնող մի դպրոց ե» (Տերտուղիանոս):

«Ամուրիությունը հակառակ ե բնական օրինաց. յեկեղեցին ընկել ե ծայրահեղության մեջ` բնավ չամուսնանալ» (Ներսես արքեպ. Մելիք-Թանգյան):

«Յեպիսկոպոս, յերեց կամ սարկավագ չը հեռացնեն իրենց կնոջը յերկյուղածության պատճառով. իսկ յեթե համառին, թող կարգալույծ լինեն» ( Առաքելական կանոն 5-րդ հոդված):

«Յեթե յեպիսկոպոսը, յերեցը կամ սարկավագը կը հրաժարվեն ամուսնությունից, մսից, գինուց, վոչ թե ժուժկալության համար, այլ պիղծ համարելով և անարգելով արարչագործությունը, դրանք կամ ուղղվեն կամ կարգալույծ լինեն» (Առաքել. կանոն 46-րդ հոդված):

«Նիկիո տիյեզերական ժողովում վորոշվում ե յեկեղեցականների ամուսնությունը ազատ թողնել, ով կամենում ե թող ամուսնանա» (Սոկ. յեկ. պատմ):

Հայոց յեկեղեցին յեկեղեցականների ամուրիություն չեր ճանաչում մինչև V դարը: Հայոց կաթողիկոսներն ամուսնավոր եյին: Խադ յեպիսկոպոսը, վորին` իբրև սուրբի, յեկեղեցին տոնում ե, ամուսնացած եր: Նրա աղջիկը Ապահունյաց իշխանի կինն եր:
Մեր յեկեղեցին պաշտոնական վորոշում չունի ամուրիության համար: Այդ հակաբնական կանոնը մտել ե մեր յեկեղեցի հունաց ազդեցությամբ:

Ամուրիությունը մտել ե քրիստոնեյական պաշտոնական յեկեղեցու մեջ հեթանոսությունից` Միհրական կրոնից, Հռոմի Վեստալյան կույսերի ամուրիությունից, հնդկական կրոններից:

Իսկ Քրիստոսը կործանել ե բոլոր հեթանոսական կրոնները:

Կուսակրոնությունը հակաբնական ե, և դարձել ե անառակության աղբյուր:
Յերբ յեկեղեցական ամուրիությունը հայոց մեջ մտավ, նույն յեկեղեցու մեջն ել բուն դրեց անառակությունը: Այդ պարզապես յերևում ե յեկեղեցական այն բազմաթիվ պատժական որենքներից, վոր սահմանված են անառակ յեպիսկոպոսների և վարդապետների համար:

Սակայն վերջին ժամանակներում հայոց յեկեղեցու ամուրիությունը լկտի անառակություն ե դարձել, իսկ վանքերը` անառակության շկոլա, վորտեղից անառակությունը ծավալվում ե հայ ժողովրդի մեջ:

Այդ աստիճանի լկտի անառակության դեմ բողոքի ձայներ լսվեցին: Մի քանի տարի առաջ յեկեղեցական ժողովի մի փորձ յեղավ Էջմիածնում: Ժողովականների մեջ ձայներ բարձրացան ամուրիության դեմ, պահանջ դրին վերացնել ամուրիությունը: Թիֆլիսի քահանայությունը իր ժողովներում վորոշել էր ամուրիությանը վերջ տալ և տպագրված վորոշումը ուղարկել էր Եջմիածին:

Սակայն բազմակնության սովոր ամուրիները խեղդեցին այդ ձայները յեվ բարեփոխությունը չանցավ:

Հին վանականությունը ամուրիության հետևանքով և կանանց սակավ այցելությամբ վանքերին տարված եր հակաբնական ախտերով, վորի պատճառով շատերը խեղանդամ եյին դառնում, մեջքի ուղեղի չորացումով (сухотка) և վոտների անդամալուծությամբ քարշ եյին տալիս իրենց թշվառ գոյությունը մինչև վաղահաս գերեզման: Արվամոլությունը ընդունված բարք դարձավ վանքերում և անմեղ ու մոլորված պատանիները հասակ առնելով արյունարբու թշնամի դարձան վանքերին ու վանականներին. Մեղավոր չեն վանքերում դաստիարակություն և ուսումն ստացած տղայքը վոր այսոր թքում են վանականների յերեսին և իրենց պրոպագանդան ուղղում վանական կյանքի դեմ:

Դրանցից մինը` Ճեմարանի մի աշակերտ, պատվի, զգացումի զարգացումով չը կարողացավ տանել ընկերների ակնարկները իր տխուր պատանեկության մասին և Ճեմարանի յերկրորդ հարկի լուսամուտից իրեն ձգեց, ջարդ ու փշուր յեղավ և մեռավ:

Ավելի պակաս մոլի վանականները հակաբնական ախտերից հեռու մնալու համար, ավելի բնականին եյին դիմում: Լեգենդա չե, վոր Եջմիածնի շենքերի պարիսպներից գեշերները, յերբ պարիսպները փակ եյին լինում, պարանով կապած կողովով կանայք եյին քաշվում պարիսպների վրայով դեպի վեր. Լեգենդա չե, վոր յափունջիներում կոլոլված, փափախներով ծածկված կանայք մթանը վանական խցերն եյին մտնում:

Իրականություն ե, վոր 90-ական թվականների նոր սերունդը, ունևորները, Թիֆլիսից հեռագրով անբարո կանայք եյին պատվիրում և «դրախտի գիշերներ» սարքում Վեհարանին կից Լաբյուրինթոս սենյակներում: Բանն այնտեղ հասավ, վոր իր մաքրությունը պահած Տաճատ վարդապետը (հետո վերարկուն հանեց) ատրճանակով եր սպառնում այդպիսիներին և վախեցնում կանանց:

Լենինականի մի քահանա բողոքել եր սինոդին իր վատավարկ կնոջ դեմ և պնդել եր լուծել իր ամուսնությունը. Կինը վրեժ առավ բոլոր վանական ջոջերից. բոլորին այցելեց. Նրան ջոջ սրբերը սիրով ընդունեցին. «մատաղն իր վոտքովն ե եկել»: Յեվ հանկարծ 2-3 ամիս վանականները ժամ չեյին գալիս, հիվանդ եյին: Ի՞նչ էր յեղել, վոչինչ. «քամին տվել, մրսել եյին…»: Այս դեպքի մասին յես ժամանակին գրել եմ, և ավելացրել. «Ամուսնությունը, սերը արգելված ե Եջմիածնի համար, իսկ պոռնկությունը իրավունք ե»:

Ահա մի յեպիսկոպոս, վորի մոտ շաբաթը յերկու անգամ կառքով մի-մի կին եր գալիս մոտակա Ո. գյուղից: Կառքը գալիս վանականները սովոր եյին ասել. «Վանքին հարսը եկավ»: Յեվ այդ ողորմելի «վանքի հարսին» վերջիվերջո ազգականները քարշ տվին տարան Հռիփսիմեյի վանքի պարիսպների տակ և սպանեցին:

Ահա մի յեպիսկոպոս ճանկել եր մի անմեղ սիրուն աղջիկ Նվարդ անունով, իբրև աղախին. նա այդ յեպիսկոպոսի մոտ փչացավ, նրանից ել հիվանդացավ, տեղափոխվեց մի վարդապետի մոտ և ինչ վոր ստացել եր յեպիսկոպոսից, իրավամբ հաղորդեց վարդապետին: Վարդ ու Նվարդ քեֆ արեցին, բայց մի քանի ամսից հետո այդպիսիներին գթացող Եջմիածինը իր «սխալական» վարդապետին Թիֆլիս ուղարկեց բժշկվելու ութն ամսով: Աղջիկը մարդու գնաց. լսեցի, բացվել ե բունը, հայտնողն յեղել ե հիվանդությունը և աղջկան մարդը սրախողխող ե արել:

Ահա մի ուրիշ վարդապետ, վորին Նորր-Բայազեդում մի մեծ ընթրիքի ժամանակ մի զինվորական թուրը հանած փախցրեց սեղանից. վարդապետը վեղարը թողած փողոցն ընկավ ու ազատվեց. ի՞նչ եր յեղել. հենց սեղանի վրա լավ չեր պահել իրեն սպայի կնոջ նկատմամբ:

Նույն վարդապետին յերկու տարի առաջ Կիսլովոդսկի յեկեղեցում պատարագի ժամանակ մի տղամարդ ջարդեց փայտով, նրա խաղերի համար կնոջ հետ: Վարդապետը փախավ տեղից, վեղարը հանեց ղրկեց Եջմիածին, աշխարհականացավ, անցավ Նախիջևան, նշանվեց այս ել անհաջող անցավ, վերստին վանք յեկավ, վեղարն առավ և «Գերագույն Խորհրդի» սիրելին դարձավ:

Ահա մի յեպիսկոպոս, վորին Վաղարշապատի այգիներից մեկում մի գաղթական կնոջ հետ բռնեցին հանցանքի մեջ այգու հարևանները և թքեցին յերեսին:
Նույնի փորում մի յեղան ցցելու փորձն արավ մի տղա «սրբազանի» աղախնոց պատճառով, բայց չը թողին:

Նույն յեպիսկոպոսը ամենահայտնի անբարոյական կանանց ընդունում և ճանապարհ դնելիս, որը ցերեկով, ափաշկարա մի-մի մեշոկ ցորեն դնում կնոջ բերած ծառայի շալակին և ղրկում:

Այս մարդու համար չարաճճի պատանիները մի զատկական նվեր եյին տվել երկտողով ու կպցրել նրա պատին, վոր հետևյալն ե. «Համ աքլոր յես, համ հավ ես,- պառավ տեսնես կամաչես, աղջիկ տեսնես` կը կանչես»: Տարիներ առաջ Եջմիածնում մի խումբ լվացարար ռուս կանայք կային. վանականներն իրենց լվացքի անունով հրավիրում եյին նրանց. բարձրացավ մի մեծ խայտառակություն, գործը հասավ գավառապետին, վորը «բարի յեղավ խնայելու վանականներին, վոր օրենքով արտոնյալ եյին»:

Ահա մի տարեց վարդապետ վորի կյանքը միայն անառակությամբ ե անցել: Յես և Հուսիկ վարդապետը (այժմ յեպիսկ.) վկա յեղանք թե ինչպես իրար ծեծեցին «առաքինի» վարդապետն ու պոռնիկ կինը, վորը պահանջում էր իր բարձերն ու «վարձը»: Յես առ ամոթս սպառնացի կնոջը և հազիվ դուրս քշեցի վանքից:

Ահա մի յեպիսկոպոս` վորին մի աղջկա ազգականները (ինչպես քննության ժամանակ լսվում եր) զարկեցին դաշույնով ուղղակի սրտի մեջ և յեթե դաշույնի ծայրը ուժեղ յեպիսկոպոսի հաստ կողի վրա կոտրված չը լիներ, նա մեռած պիտի լիներ:

Կարծում եմ որինակները, վո՞ր մեկն ասեմ:

Անառակության առատ հունձք եր տալիս և «ամուսնալուծությունը»: Պառակտված ամուսինները դիմում եյին սինոդ և ապահարզան եյին պահանջում. նրանց գործը ձգձգվում եր տարիներով, տասնյակ տարիներով: Խնդրատուներն ստիպված եյին լինում անձամբ Եջմիածին գալ աշխատելու: Յեթե կինը գեղեցիկ եր, գեղեցկությունն եր հաղթում, իրավունք ստանում կրկին ամուսնանալու, յեթե գեղեցիկ չեր և մարդը հարուստ եր, հարստությունն եր արդարանում:

Յեվ սինոդի մեջ աշխատանքները բաժանելիս սինոդականները ամուսնալուծական գործերի սեղանի վրա գլուխ եյին կոտրում, վոր այդ մասն իրենց ընկնի:

Մի ամուսնալուծական գործում սինոդը արդար ե ճանաչում մարդուն. շքեղ կինը շտապում ե Եջմիածին, յերկու որ ու գիշեր հյուր լինում սինոդի նախանդամին և ահա յերրորդ որը նոր վճիռ: Կինն անմեղ ե, իրավունք տալ ամուսնանալու, մարդուն զրկել կրկնամուսնությունից:

Մի ամուսնալուծական գործի համար մի յերիտասարդ կնոջ վիճակվում ե Եջմիածին գալ իր ազգականի և նոր նշանածի հետ. ծանոթ վարդապետներից մինը (այժմ յեպիսկոպոս) խոստումն ե առնում սինոդում աջակցել գործի հաջող յելքին: Փաստերը բացարձակ անմեղ են ճանաչում կնոջ: Կինը հեռանալիս քաղաքավարական պարտք ե համարում մտնել վարդապետի տունը շնորհակալություն անելու: Վարդապետը իր աշխատանքի վարձն ե խնդրում, միամիտ կինն ասում ե. «փող չունիմ մոտս, ուրախությամբ կը գրեմ հորս և նա ձեզ կուղարկի հարյուր ռուբլի»:

- Վո՜չ, իմ խնդրածս փող չե, ասում ե վարդապետը ու չոքելով գրկում գեղեցկուհու վոտները: Սակայն այս անգամ իր սովորական հաշվի մեջ սխալվում ե «կուսակրոն» հերոսը. կինը թքում ե չոքած աղոթավորի աչքի մեջը, գոռում վրան, դուրս գալիս, նշանածուին պատմում, վորը կամենում ե մտնել վանականի մոտ և խեղդել, կինը չի թողնում և բավականանում են մի խայտառակ նամակով, վոր գրում ե տղան «սուրբ հորը»:

Վերջին ժամանակներս անառակությունը սիստեմների ե վերածված: Կան վոր ամուսնացած ծառաներ չեն պահում հարաքաշ դառնում. կան վոր ջահել «աղախիններ» են պահում, շուտ-շուտ մարդու տալիս, կան վոր յերթևեկներ են ընդունում, կան ել, վոր «ազգական», «յեղբոր աղջիկ», «քեռու թոռ» անուններով են սրբագործում պոռնկությունը:

Հայ ազգի թշվառությունը քաղցած, աղքատ գաղթական աղջիկներով ու կանանցով լցրեց վանքը: Ստեղծվեց աղախիների սիստեմը:

Բանն այնպիսի ծավալ ստացավ, վոր Թ.Թադեոսյանը «Հորիզոնում» մի մեծ հոդված գրեց և Եջմիածնին անվանեց «մեծ անառականոց»! Կաթողիկոսն այդ հոդվածի տպավորության տակ մի խիստ հրաման արձակեց «Վանական Խորհրդին» յերեք որվա ընթացքում հեռացնել վանքից բոլոր կանանց և աղջիկներին: Սակայն այդ ջոջերը, վոր այժմ հլու հնազանդություն են պահանջում ստորադրյալ վարդապետներից, և վոչ մեկը «աղախին» հեռացրեց և բանի տեղ չդրեց կաթողիկոսի հրամանը: Այդ 1920թ. եր:

Խրիմյան կաթողիկոսը միշտ դեմ եր արտահայտվում կուսակրոնությունը և ծաղրում: Իզմիրլյան կաթողիկոսն ասում եր. «Իբրև անհատ մը, իբրև Իզմիրլյան կընդունեմ, վոր ամուրիությունը անառակության կը տրամադրե, բայց իբրև կաթողիկոս, չեմ կրնար փոխել այդ կարգը. այդ ազգային ժողովի գործն ե»:

Գևորգ Ե. կաթողիկոսը քահանաների կրկնամուսնություն մտցրեց առանց ազգ-յեկեղ. ժողովի և լավ արեց, վորպեսզի քահանաներին անառակությունից ազատի և զավակներին փրկի գեշ ազդեցություններից:

Անառակության հետ սերտ կապված ե թալանը, գողությունը: Հասկանալի յե թե թալանն ուր ե գնում:

Հայ ժողովուրդ, չարախնդություն չե, վոր ինձ ստիպում ե գրել այս տողերը. յերբե՜ք: Այդպես ել պետք է լիներ, քանի կեղծ կուսակրոնությունը կա, շատ ել չեմ մեղադրում ամուրի անառակներին: Բնախոսականի վերաբերմամբ մարդը նման ե անասունին. նա իր հատուկ մսուրը պիտի ունենա, վոր քիթը չը խոթի ուրիշի մսրի մեջ:

Դո՛ւ, հայ ժողովուրդ, կենդանի յեկեղեցին դու յես, վերջ տուր այս վնասաբեր ամուրիությանը, ինչպես վերջ տվին անգլիական, գերմանական, շվեյցարական և այժմ ռուսական «կենդանի» յեկեղեցիները:

Յես ցավում եմ կեղծիքի վրա, վոր անաբարոյականություն ե, վոր վիրավորում ե ինձ խորապես. ցավում եմ քո տղա ու աղջիկ զավակների վրա, վորոնք տգեղ բարքեր են տանելու վանքերից դեպի կյանք: Պաշտպանիր զավակներիդ պատիվը, բարոյականը, հեռացրու նրանց վանքերից և շտապիր վռնդել գարշ ամուրիությունն այն տեղերից:

Ճշմարիտն եմ ասում, յեթե հարաբերական սրբության մաքրություն կա վանքերում, ելի նրանց մեջն ե, վորոնք տասնյակ տարիներով մի կին ունին, վորդիք ունին, ընտանիք են կազմում, ամուսնավոր են: Նրանք միայն բնական մահով են մեռնելու, մինչդեռ «ամուրի» վանականների 80%-ը վեներական ախտերով են տափ մտնում:

Ամեն տեղից ձայն տուր ու կանչիր, հայ ժողովուրդ:
Թող կորչի ամուրիությունը յեկեղեցուց.
Թող կորչի պղծությունը խցերի, խորանների, տաճարների.
Թող կորչի անառակ վանականությունը:

*Բենիկ Ծ.Վարդապետ
Յերևան,
1924թ.*


Աղբյուր` Lragir.am

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հետաքրքիր պատմական ակնարկ ա կուսակրոնության, դրան կողմ ու դեմ դարավոր պայքարի մասին:

http://www.religions.am/arm/editoria...6%D5%A1%D5%AC/

----------

